# Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!



## HaxxMaxx (9. August 2011)

*Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Der 5.November 2011 soll in die Geschichte eingehen so Anonymous, diese wollen am 5.November Facebook lahmlegen. Und damit Verhindern das Facebook weiterhin "Daten an dritte Verkauft". Die genauen Anschuldigungen könnt Ihr im Video hören.

Link: 
‪Message from Anonymous: Operation Facebook, Nov 5 2011‬‏ - YouTube

und in deutsch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkBKt10diZE

Was meint Ihr dazu ist das Realistisch ?!


----------



## robbe (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Naja was heißt denn zerstören? 
Ich könnt mir vorstellen, das sie es mit nem DDoS Angriff kurzzeitig lahmlegen (Wobei ich selbst hier meine Zweifel habe, das dass bei einer Webseite dieser Dimension funktioniert), aber zerstören, im Sinne von unumkehrbar Kaputtmachen, werden sies mit Sicherheit nicht können.


----------



## HaxxMaxx (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Naja wer weiß was die vorhaben wenn es heißt: "Der Tag wird in die Geschichte eingehen!". Ausserdem wollen sie wohl bestimmte Daten der Regierung zustecken ....


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

bin ich mal gespannt was die vorhaben. wenn sich genügend finden die mitmachen könnte man über ne dos attacke sicher was machen, aber nachdem es schon so vorzeitig angekündigt wurde kann ich mir vorstellen das sich facebook sicher darauf vorbereitet. und die habe sicher die mittel da einiges dagegen zu stellen. 

war das ein übersetzungsprogramm in dem video?


----------



## Johnny05 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Wenn Anonymous das schaffen sollte (was Ich allerdings stark bezweifele) dann wäre das die einzig wirklich vernünftige Aktion von denen....


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Wenn Anonymous das schaffen sollte (was Ich allerdings stark bezweifele) dann wäre das die einzig wirklich vernünftige Aktion von denen....


 
die große frage is ja dann wenn sie es geschaft haben facebook lahm zu legen, was machen die ganzen facebook süchtigen?


----------



## slayerdaniel (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

*Remember, remember the fifth of November!*


----------



## AMD (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

1. Glaube kaum das die Facebook lahmlegen und wenn doch, dann wirds ein billiger DDos Angriff den jeder Kiddie machen kann...

2. Vllt. mal nen DDos Angriff auf den ihre Seite starten! 
Das verdienen die Pfeiffen doch!


----------



## BlueDragonLG (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Ja Ja und 2012 geht dann die Welt unter dann brauchen wir eh kein Facebook mehr 

Die sollten das Video auch mal so machen das man was versteht das ist alles so undeutlich 

Mal sehen was da kommt denn nun ist Facebook vor gewarnt und können sich wabmen gegen die Aktion


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> *Remember, remember the fifth of November!*


 
Oh ja, stimmt - sicher kein Zufall ^^


----------



## DUNnet (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Betaanlauf des RefRef wie ich annehme 
Mit LOIC oder anderen TCP/UDP Floods auf DNS Server oder gar die Backgroundserver schafft man das nicht!


Und nachdem das nun angekündigt wurde, wird sicher auch der Security Login für CIA und Co. überprüft, denn mittels den hätte man ja einen "VIP Gold" Pass zwischen den digitalen Ordnern Facebooks


----------



## Lan_Party (9. August 2011)

Axel_Foly schrieb:
			
		

> die große frage is ja dann wenn sie es geschaft haben facebook lahm zu legen, was machen die ganzen facebook süchtigen?



Ihr ihre facebook tempel kriechen und betten das Fb wiederkommt.  Hoffentlich löschen sie fb komplett da bin ich endlich meinen acc los. Den kann man ja nichz einfach so löschen...hat Facebook dich einmal in der Hand lässt es dich nicht mehr los. Ist wie son pakt mit dem teufel -> Die Anmeldung kostet dich deine Seele.



			
				AMD schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Glaube kaum das die Facebook lahmlegen und wenn doch, dann wirds ein billiger DDos Angriff den jeder Kiddie machen kann...
> 
> 2. Vllt. mal nen DDos Angriff auf den ihre Seite starten!
> Das verdienen die Pfeiffen doch!



1. Mach das mal nach was die alles geachafft haben! Ich glaube nicht das du das schaffst!

2. Wurde ihre Seite schon von Türkischen Hackern gehackt.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass es eine Hackergruppe schaffen kann, Facebook auf längere Zeit hin lahmzulegen, aber ich bin mal gespannt.
Bin eh kein Freund von Facebook. Erstens ist die Aufmachung shit und zweitens pfeiffen die auf jeglichen Datenschutz!


----------



## Crazy-Guy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Sehr Schade das die sowas vor haben.

Wer für andere nützliche Informationen dort angiebt ist selber schuld. Name und adresse stehen eh überall. Also alle leute die sagen "ohoh böses facebook verkauft daten an dritten" sind meiner Meinung nach lächerliche Spackos die keine Ahnung vom Internet haben.
Jeder bekommt X Tonnen echten Spam nachhause, da wundert sich keiner wo die die Adresse etc her haben. Aber hier facebook ist ja so schlimm... lächerlich.

Ich bin auch nicht oft bei Facebook aber durch Facebook kann ich immer in Kontakt mit meinen Freunden bleiben! Das is sehr schön. Und wer jetzt sagt "besuch sie doch mal persönlich" tja.. wie soll ich jedes Wochenende nach singapur oder australien reisen wo viele Studienkollegen/freunde wohenen?
Ich bin viel rum gekommen und es gibt nichts besseres als Facebook um mit Menschen in Kontakt zu bleiben die man so nicht sehen aber vermissen würde.

Echt schade das es so ein paar kranke Arschlöcher(Anonymous und alle die es gut heißen) gibt die denken sie und ihre daten wären das wichtigste auf der Welt. 

ICH WETTE ES KANN MIR KEINER EIN BEISPIEL NENNEN WO JEMAND ERNSTHAFT ZU SCHADE GEKOMMEN IST DURCH FACEBOOK ODER DEN VERKAUF VON DATEN! 

Denn sowas sind nur Hirngespinnster von Leuten die sich gern in den Mittelpunkt drängen. Die einzige Gefahr im Internet sind dies Hacker (anonymous, lulz usw) diese Leute klauen daten und stellen sie ins netz so das sie dann von Leute die wirklich etwas böses vor haben gesehen werden(Facebook und seine Partner werden wohl kaum ein illegals spam/virennetz oder ähnlichs aufbauen)
Diese Hacker haben den Menschen bisher mehr Arbeitsplätze usw weg genommen als vermittelt/geschaffen. Auf Facebook hingegen kommen sowas hingegen zu tausenden am einem tag zu stande.


Leute kommt mal wieder klar und lernt richtig Denken.


----------



## AMD (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Was haben die denn Geschafft?

Seiten gehackt wo man mit einer SQL Injection reinkommt? DDos Angriffe auf irgendwelche Seiten die sie nicht mögen?
Die von Anonymous wollen sich doch nur wichtig tun! 

Mal angenommen die legen Facebook für 1 Stunde lahm? Und dann? Läufts wie vorher und nix hat sich geändert... die wollen nur mal im Mittelpunkt stehen - nix weiter.


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

lange wird fb sicher nicht down sein, aber wenn sie es schafen fb einige stunden down zu bekommen müssen sie schon einiges drauf haben.


----------



## Bulawa (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

ich fände es ehrlich gesagt eine prima idee Facebook mal ein weilchen ausser betrieb zu nehmen. mittels DoS tönt nicht schlecht, wenns denn funktioniert.
aber ich hätte auch noch andere ideen, welche mittels C4 funktionieren könnten. ich fürchte einfach, wenn FB mal für ,sagen wir einen monat, down ist, werden sich in Europa mindestens 100 Leute töten, und den USA minstestens nochmal so viele.


----------



## poiu (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> hat Facebook dich einmal in der Hand lässt es dich nicht mehr los. Ist wie son pakt mit dem teufel -> Die Anmeldung kostet dich deine Seele.


 
steht doch bestimmt in kleingedruckten in denn AGB´s die keiner liest, hmm da fällt mir irgendwie jetzt spontan das ein: 

South Park-Episodenplayer - HUMANCENTiPAD

sonst mal sehen was am 5 Nov passiert


----------



## DaStash (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Sehr Schade das die sowas vor haben.
> 
> Wer für andere nützliche Informationen dort angiebt ist selber schuld. Name und adresse stehen eh überall. Also alle leute die sagen "ohoh böses facebook verkauft daten an dritten" sind meiner Meinung nach lächerliche Spackos die keine Ahnung vom Internet haben.
> Jeder bekommt X Tonnen echten Spam nachhause, da wundert sich keiner wo die die Adresse etc her haben. Aber hier facebook ist ja so schlimm... lächerlich.
> ...




Der erste erwachsene Post hier. 

Warum soll man ein System bestrafen, in dem jeder "selber bestimmen kann" weche Daten er veröffentlicht und wem diese zur Verfügung stehen? 
Das immer so darzustellen das Facebook diese Daten klaut ist stark polemisch und zeigt darüber hinaus einfach nur die mangelnde, inhaltliche Kompetenz jener das beurteilen zu können.

MfG


----------



## mythus (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

wenn sie nur eine DDos Attacke starten wäre die Ankündigung das es in die Geschichte eingeht ein Witz.
und so ganz unrecht mit ihren Vermüttungen haben sie ja nicht. Sollten mal die Informatiosnwege und Kontakte von Facebook aufdecken und die Firmen im Netz anprangern die davon profit schlagen und die Informationen Kaufen.

Um Facebook zu zerschlagen wird es sicher nicht ausreichen die Server zu attackieren, Sie müssten in das Providernetz, sich einhacken und dort erstmal alle Server fia Low level Format platt machen.

Aber dann gibt es immernoch die Backups also dauert es nee woche dann ist Facebook bis auf einem gewissen stand wieder hergestellt.
Zudem hat Facebook wegen der Ausfallsicherheit mehrere Rechenzentren mit mehrere Servern am laufen die müssten eben alle gehackt werden.(gleichzeitig!!)
Und zudem ist Facebook gewarnt und könnte Teile der Server zuvor runterfahren um sie dannach wieder weiter laufen zu lassen. 
Wenn Sie das alles schaffen und gut Organiesieren.
Dann Hut ab, dann steckt da ein großes  sher gut Organisiertes Team hinter.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Wo muss ich unterschreiben?


----------



## DaStash (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wo muss ich unterschreiben?


Auf den "Ich habe keine Ahnung von dieser Materie" -Antrag...^^

MfG


----------



## Kellerkind79 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> ....
> Leute kommt mal wieder klar und lernt richtig Denken.


 
Harhar, was fürn Satz!!!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Da geben sie ja Facebook lange die Zeit gegenmaßnahmen einzuleiten(oder bedänkliche Dateien zu beseitigen) , da gibt es ein Sprichwort... entweder man macht es, oder man sagt es, Heisse Luft mein ich mal seitens Anonymus


----------



## alm0st (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Einfach nur noch nervig deren Scheiss...


----------



## flankendiskriminator (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Auf den "Ich habe keine Ahnung von dieser Materie" -Antrag...^^


 Stimmt, kein Facebook.

Hab keine Freunde


----------



## DaStash (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Einfach nur noch nervig deren Scheiss...


Nun lass doch die Kinder spielen, sind ja schliesslich noch Sommerferien.  

MfG


----------



## Hidden (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> *Remember, remember the fifth of November!*


 
Wusste ich doch das mir das Datum bekannt vorkommt 

Schade dass es Facebook höchstens für ein paar Minuten bis Stunden erwischen wird.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Glaub nicht das etwas Weltbewegendes dabei rauskommt.
In die Geschichte geht es schon ein, da bleibt nur die Frage in welcher.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. August 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:
			
		

> Dummkopf.
> 
> Nenne mir doch mal eine schlechte Sache an Facebook ausser das du nicht  beliebt bist und dort wahrscheinlich niemand mit dir schreibt.
> 
> Du wirst mir nichts anständiges nennen können, gib dir keine Mühe.


Ist Klar. Süß das du beleidigend wirst.  Die Spieleanfragen gehen einen tierisch auf die Nerven! Ohhh entschuldige Facebook ist ja sooo perfekt!



			
				Crazy-Guy schrieb:
			
		

> ICH WETTE ES KANN MIR KEINER EIN BEISPIEL NENNEN WO JEMAND ERNSTHAFT ZU SCHADE GEKOMMEN IST DURCH FACEBOOK ODER DEN VERKAUF VON DATEN!



Habe vor 2 tagen noch gesehen das es passieren kann das man dadurch sogar extrem großen schaden nehmen kann. Eine person möchte dich adden einfach nur um zu chatten. Du sagst das ihr 2 wochen im Urlaub seit etc. deine Daten stehen ja schon in Fb also ab gehst nach dir und schwupp deine Wertsachen sind alle weg! Die daten über einen stehen so oder so im inet aber "Soziale"-Netzwerke können schlimmes anrichten! Man sieht im Fernsehen wie jemand seinen Gebi feiern möchte und auf einmal stehen 10.000 fremde Leute vor der Haustür.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spieleanfragen gehen einen tierisch auf die Nerven! Ohhh entschuldige Facebook ist ja sooo perfekt!



Sign. Und die Veranstaltungseinladungen nerven ebenfalls ganz gewaltig!


----------



## Crazy-Guy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Okay sry war nicht die feine Art! 

Mir geht nur diese Dummheit von manchen Leute so derbe auf den Sack. 

Okay Spieleeinladung... oh mein Gott!!! "Ich bin so eine schwache persönlichkeit das ich diese zwei klicks nicht verkrafte und lieber auf den Kontakt mit meinen Freunden verzichte als bei Facebook zu sein"

Komm nenn mir eine richtigen Grund was an facebook ach so schlimm ist!!! Ich warte  und habe das gefühl das da auch nichts gescheides mehr von dir kommen wird^^


----------



## Hidden (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Facebook und seine Partner werden wohl kaum ein illegals spam/virennetz oder ähnlichs aufbauen


 
Nö deren Spam-Netz ist völlig legal.
Wenn ich manchmal sehe wie viele Facebook Mails pro Tag in den Postfächern von einigen Freunden landen ...


----------



## spionkaese (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sign. Und die Veranstaltungseinladungen nerven ebenfalls ganz gewaltig!


Und die Umfragen, und die unnötigen Posts von Leuten, denen langweilig ist, und die ständigen EMails, und und und...


----------



## Crazy-Guy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Hidden schrieb:


> Nö deren Spam-Netz ist völlig legal.
> Wenn ich manchmal sehe wie viele Facebook Mails pro Tag in den Postfächern von einigen Freunden landen ...


 

Dann bring deinen Freunden doch mal bei wie man die benachrichtigung ausstellt oder wie man einen Spam ordner erstellt.

Wer das nicht kann oder bedenkt hat hier sowieso jegliches Recht auf mitreden verwirkt.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ihr ihre facebook tempel kriechen und betten das Fb wiederkommt.  Hoffentlich löschen sie fb komplett da bin ich endlich meinen acc los. Den kann man ja nichz einfach so löschen...hat Facebook dich einmal in der Hand lässt es dich nicht mehr los. Ist wie son pakt mit dem teufel -> Die Anmeldung kostet dich deine Seele.



Mist wenn man zu faul ist mal den Support anzuschreiben, denn dann kann man sein Profil sehr wohl löschen lassen... Aber erstmal flamen um aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Mist wenn man zu faul ist mal den Support anzuschreiben, denn dann kann man sein Profil sehr wohl löschen lassen... Aber erstmal flamen um aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen



etwas grob ist das allerdings schon wenn man den support braucht um sein konto löschen zu können ...


----------



## Exinferis (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

So geil wie viele ihre Selbstverantwortung aufgeben und dann die Schuld den sozialen Netzwerken zuschreiben. Ich meine, wenn man seine persönlichen Daten an fremde weitergibt und recht offenherzig damit umgeht ist doch selber schuld.
Oder wer geht auf die Straße, spricht wahllos Leute an und sagt "Hey, willst Du mein Freund sein? Und hier ist meine Adresse und ach ja, ich bin 2 Wochen nicht da!". Sowas ist doch Dummheit. Soziale Netzwerke sind nur andere Plattformen, auf denen jedoch auch die normalen Regeln des Miteinander gelten. Positiv wie negativ!
SELBSTVERANTWORTUNG ist da das Zauberwort.


----------



## Hidden (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> [...] hat hier sowieso jegliches Recht auf mitreden verwirkt.



haha, guter Scherz. Na dann viel Glück bei deinem Versuch mir zu verbieten hier mitzudiskutieren.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. August 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:
			
		

> Mist wenn man zu faul ist mal den Support anzuschreiben, denn dann kann man sein Profil sehr wohl löschen lassen... Aber erstmal flamen um aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen



Als ob die Daten trotzdem weg ist. 

@ crazy-guy
Du hörst doch das die einladungen, dummen posts, etc. nerven. Ich bin kein Freund von Facebook und werde es auch NIE werden! Wer damit Probleme hat das ich meine eigene meinung sage hat halt pech gehabt.  Ich mische mich hier nicht mehr ein es wird echt kindisch hier. Hoffentlich closed ein Admin bald diesen Thread.


----------



## HAWX (9. August 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr Schade das die sowas vor haben.
> 
> Wer für andere nützliche Informationen dort angiebt ist selber schuld. Name und adresse stehen eh überall. Also alle leute die sagen "ohoh böses facebook verkauft daten an dritten" sind meiner Meinung nach lächerliche Spackos die keine Ahnung vom Internet haben.
> Jeder bekommt X Tonnen echten Spam nachhause, da wundert sich keiner wo die die Adresse etc her haben. Aber hier facebook ist ja so schlimm... lächerlich.
> ...



Full Sign! Genauso sehe ich das auch!

Einen Punkt nicht ganz so. Ich weiß, dass bereits Leute wegen Einträgen bei Facebokk gekündigt wurde. Nicht weil Facebook die Daten verkauft, sondern weil es zufällig sich bis zum Geschäftsführer rumgesprochen hat.


----------



## fire2002de (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



AMD schrieb:


> 1. Glaube kaum das die Facebook lahmlegen und wenn doch, dann wirds ein billiger DDos Angriff den jeder Kiddie machen kann...
> 
> 2. Vllt. mal nen DDos Angriff auf den ihre Seite starten!
> Das verdienen die Pfeiffen doch!


 
weniger film gucken...

diese art von angriffen reichen aber meistens völlig aus.

so neben bei fb gehört eh gestrichen, solange die so schlampig mit den Nutzerdaten umgehen.

mfg


----------



## Lan_Party (9. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Full Sign! Genauso sehe ich das auch!
> 
> Einen Punkt nicht ganz ich weiß, dass bereits Leute wegen Einträgen bei Facebokk gekündigt wurde. Nicht weil Facebook die Daten verkauft, sondern weil es zufällig sich bis zum Geschäftsführer rumgesprochen hat.



Na siehste! Da soll mir einer sagen Facebook ist harmlos! Es gibt doch einige Leute die es doch verstehen.


----------



## DaStash (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ist Klar. Süß das du beleidigend wirst.  Die Spieleanfragen gehen einen tierisch auf die Nerven! Ohhh entschuldige Facebook ist ja sooo perfekt!


 Aber die kann man doch ausschalten??? 


> Habe vor 2 tagen noch gesehen das es passieren kann das man dadurch sogar extrem großen schaden nehmen kann. Eine person möchte dich adden einfach nur um zu chatten. Du sagst das ihr 2 wochen im Urlaub seit etc. deine Daten stehen ja schon in Fb also ab gehst nach dir und schwupp deine Wertsachen sind alle weg! Die daten über einen stehen so oder so im inet aber "Soziale"-Netzwerke können schlimmes anrichten! Man sieht im Fernsehen wie jemand seinen Gebi feiern möchte und auf einmal stehen 10.000 fremde Leute vor der Haustür.


Ähm, nochmal. Es stehen nur jene Daten bei FB die man also User auch einträgt. Des Weiteren kann man genau einstellen wer was sehen kann und Fremde können "ohne deine Genehmigung", wenn du es nicht möchtest, GAR NICHTS sehen. 


Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ crazy-guy
> Du hörst doch das die einladungen, dummen posts, etc. nerven. Ich bin kein Freund von Facebook und werde es auch NIE werden!


 Mustt du ja auch nicht aber dann rezitiere doch nicht irgendwelche Leute, die davon einfach keine Ahnung haben, denn all diese genannten Punkte kann man "abstellen". Man bekommt keine Werbemails, Einladungen und Spieleposts wenn man das nicht will.^^


> Wer damit Probleme hat das ich meine eigene meinung sage hat halt pech gehabt.  Ich mische mich hier nicht mehr ein es wird echt kindisch hier. Hoffentlich closed ein Admin bald diesen Thread.


Nur das diese Meinung auf "Fakten" beruht die einfach so wie dargestellt falsch sind! 


MfG


----------



## Ahab (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Ich kanns nicht mehr hören...  Die haben wohl "V wie Vendetta" ein paar mal zu oft geguckt. Wenn die alle ne Freundin hätten sähe die Welt bestimmt anders aus.


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



HAWX schrieb:


> Full Sign! Genauso sehe ich das auch!
> 
> Einen Punkt nicht ganz so. Ich weiß, dass bereits Leute wegen Einträgen bei Facebokk gekündigt wurde. Nicht weil Facebook die Daten verkauft, sondern weil es zufällig sich bis zum Geschäftsführer rumgesprochen hat.



das größere problem ist eigentlich das den meisten (wohl eher nicht die leute die in diesem forum unterwegs sind, aber vermutlich mehr als die hälfte der facebooknutzer)  nicht wissen oder nicht verstehen wollen das, das was sie auf facebook öffentlich posten auch leute lesen wie ihr chef ...


----------



## Andrej (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Zum Glück bin ich da,unter einem falschem Namen angemeldet.Mich juckt es nicht,wenn sie das Ding zerstören.
Aber ich glaube nicht,dass sie sich damit,mehr Freunde machen.Denn die ganzen Revolutionen in der arabischen Welt,konnten nur dank facebook,so erfolgreich sein.
Und durch die Bestechung des Westens.Denn ein CIA Agent hat mal gesagt:"Um ein Land zu zerstören,muss man zur richtigen Zeit,die richtigen Menschen bestehen."
Und durch die zerstörung von facebook,wir die Welt auch nicht Sicherer.Denn jeder Mensch,ist für seine Sicherheit selbst zuständig.
Ich gebe meine persöhnlichen Daten,nicht in sozialen Netzwerken an.Und wenn,es einen Idioten gibt der das tut,dann ist es sein Problem.


----------



## AMD (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Die Spieleanfragen gehen einen tierisch auf die Nerven! Ohhh entschuldige Facebook ist ja sooo perfekt!


 
Diese Anfragen kann man innerhalb weniger Sekunden blockieren... man muss nur wissen wie 

@fire2002de:
Weniger Film gucken? Was willst du denn?
Was erreichen die denn wenn facebook kurz vom Netz geht - was ich immer noch stark bezweifle?


Frag mich sowieso was hier viele mit ihrem Datenschutz haben! Zwingt euch ja niemand dort einen Account zu haben - was komischerweise trotzdem viele haben 


Ps. Crazy-Guy:


----------



## HAWX (9. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Na siehste! Da soll mir einer sagen Facebook ist harmlos! Es gibt doch einige Leute die es doch verstehen.



Naja aber du bist selbst schuld, wenn du da im Vollrausch Bilder postest

@Axel Foley Wenn du "Nur Freunde" einstellst passiert sowas auch nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Na siehste! Da soll mir einer sagen Facebook ist harmlos! Es gibt doch einige Leute die es doch verstehen.


 
Das doch aber ein aber nicht die Schuld von Facebook. Wenn ich mein privat leben zu sehr nach ausen trage, sei es über Facebook, dann ist es meine Schuld wenn das mein Chef sieht. 
Das hat nichts mit Facebook zu tun.


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Okay sry war nicht die feine Art!
> 
> Mir geht nur diese Dummheit von manchen Leute so derbe auf den Sack.
> 
> ...


 
Es gab aber auch den Fall, dass einer zu Facebook ist, und eben den Syncdienst genutzt hat. Damals war das noch nicht klar, dass da an alle Leute Werbemails raus gehauen wurden... Dumm das es eine "Geschäftsmailadresse" war. DA gingen Einladungen an hunderte Leute raus, auch an viele Firmen, bei denen er sich beworben hatte und nun geschäftliche Beziehungen pflegte.... Du kannst dir vorstellen, wie toll die Leute das gefunden haben und was er für einen STRESS hatte, sich bei den Leuten zu entschuldigen etc.




HAWX schrieb:


> Naja aber du bist selbst schuld, wenn du da im Vollrausch Bilder postest
> 
> @Axel Foley Wenn du "Nur Freunde" einstellst passiert sowas auch nicht.


 Und auch @DaStah:

Was ICH poste ist auch gar nicht so das Problem. Deshalb bin ich ja auch nicht bei Facebook, weil ich einem zukünftigen Arbeitgeber nichts erzählen muss/will. Das eigentlich Problem sind die ANDEREN! Also Freunde, Bekannte whot ever, die halt geistige Vollpfosten sind und irgendwelche Sachen über einen rein knallen.... So was machst du da jetzt? Die verklagen auf Schadenersatz und Unterlassung???? Kommt mal echt gut so was


----------



## HAWX (9. August 2011)

Du bittest sie freundlich es zu löschen oder benutzt den "Meldebutton"


----------



## Lan_Party (9. August 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:
			
		

> Das doch aber ein aber nicht die Schuld von Facebook. Wenn ich mein privat leben zu sehr nach ausen trage, sei es über Facebook, dann ist es meine Schuld wenn das mein Chef sieht.
> Das hat nichts mit Facebook zu tun.



Facebook verblödet die menschen aber. Dazu gab es eine Studie.  Zum Argument das die Leute es austellen können; 90% der Leute wissen bestimmt nicht wie man diese ganzen sachen austellt. Facebook verdient damit sein Geld. Kompliziert = Geld; Einfach = Kein Geld


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Jedem das seine; hin und wieder ärgere ich mich etwas über die Motive und die Engstirnigkeit einiger Member von Anonymous.

Ansonsten: 

a) Facebook legt sich selbst oft durch mangelnde Serverkapazitäten und Überlastung lahm 

b) Wer seine Daten auf Facebook hinterlegt, muss damit rechnen, dass sie überall im Netz zu finden sein werden und eventuell in die Hände dritter geraten. Wem das zu riskant ist, der soll nicht meckern, sondern die Finger davon lassen. Und wer einfach zu blöd ist, die Spieleanfragen und Werbeeinblendungen abzuschalten und seine Privatsspährenoptionen entsprechend einzustellen...


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



HAWX schrieb:


> Du bittest sie freundlich es zu löschen oder benutzt den "Meldebutton"


 
das problem ist ja meistens wenn man selber nicht bei facebook ist wird man das erst sehr spät entdecken ... wenn überhaupt, wenn es nicht immer irgendwo ein paar vollpfosten geben würde wäre ja fb eigentlich gar kein problem.


----------



## unterseebotski (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Is ne gute Idee, Fb lahmzulegen wegen Geschäftemacherei mit persönlichen Daten...

Dann müssten die aber gleich Google, Apple und Microsoft auch lahmlegen. Sämtliche Kreditkarten-Banken auch, Payback, Paypal - einfach jedes Unternehmen, das mit dem Sammeln von Kundendaten Geld verdient. Ach ja und am besten gleichzeitig alles lahmlegen.

So oder so, ein 60 Mrd.-Dollar-Unternehmen wird sich nicht so einfach "zerstören" lassen und wenn doch, löst das sicher Panik im Finanzmarkt aus, die nächste Finanzkrise kommt. Da werden ne Menge Menschen weltweit darunter zu leiden haben.

Wenn schon, dann sollte Anonymous den Kapitalismus gleich vollständig vernichten. Große Unternehmen sind alle böse.


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Au Backe! Das übliche Streitthema "Facebook". 



> Was ICH poste ist auch gar nicht so das Problem. Deshalb bin ich ja auch nicht bei Facebook, weil ich einem zukünftigen Arbeitgeber nichts erzählen muss/will.


Oftmals musst du gar nix erzählen.  Siehe hier: 123people.de | people search Deutschland - die kostenlose Personensuche


----------



## DaStash (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und auch @DaStah:
> 
> Was ICH poste ist auch gar nicht so das Problem. Deshalb bin ich ja auch nicht bei Facebook, weil ich einem zukünftigen Arbeitgeber nichts erzählen muss/will.


 Der das nur dann sehen kann wenn du ihm das "erlaubst". 


> Das eigentlich Problem sind die ANDEREN! Also Freunde, Bekannte whot ever, die halt geistige Vollpfosten sind und irgendwelche Sachen über einen rein knallen.... So was machst du da jetzt? Die verklagen auf Schadenersatz und Unterlassung???? Kommt mal echt gut so was


Das hat nichts mit Facebook zu tun, dass kann Dir im Reallife genauso passieren. Man kann sich nicht gegen alles absichern. Wenn Dir jemand schaden will ist FB sicherlich eine von vielen Plattformen/Möglichkeiten. Dafür kann FB aber nichts. 


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Facebook verblödet die menschen aber. Dazu gab es eine Studie.  Zum Argument das die Leute es austellen können; 90% der Leute wissen bestimmt nicht wie man diese ganzen sachen austellt. Facebook verdient damit sein Geld. Kompliziert = Geld; Einfach = Kein Geld


Dann zeig mal die Studie. 
Des Weiteren ist es nicht kompliziert, es geht ganz einfach da wo ganz offensichtlich "Privatsphäre-Einstellungen/Konto" steht. Das sollte wirklich jeder begreifen können und wenn nicht kann man nicht für die eigene Unfähigkeit andere verantwortlich machen, ganz einfach. 


MfG


----------



## tobsel88 (9. August 2011)

Wers glaubt Sony wollten sie auch schin zerstören


----------



## Lan_Party (9. August 2011)

@ DaStash Zu dieser Studie gab es eine User News. Naja was soll man machen ich werde mich bal bei FB löschen aber das so gründlich wie möglich.


----------



## MiToKo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

ich weiß, warum ich meine Pinnwand und Fotos auf Nur Freunde gestellt habe und keine Lehrer als Freunde annehme. 
Na ja, ich hab eh kein Problem damit, dass irgendwelche Fremden Leute meine Daten finden. Mein Name ist so oft vorhanden, dass selbst wenn ich mich selbst Google und auch noch die Stadt angebe, welche ziemlich klein ist, finde ich mich eh nicht (außer bei facebook direkt, wo aber meine Daten nur für Freunde sichtbar sind(und ich nehme auch nur Leute an, die ich persönlich kenne). Sensible Informationen über mich poste ich dort auch nicht. 

Wenn man alles Ordentlich macht, dann hat man keine Großen Probleme.


----------



## Niza (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Wer hat das den gesprochen im deutschen Video "fa ce book"
 Zum Glück habe ich mich da nie regestriert bei 
 Facebook




Lan_Party schrieb:


> Facebook verblödet die menschen aber. Dazu gab es eine Studie.  Zum Argument das die Leute es austellen können; 90% der Leute wissen bestimmt nicht wie man diese ganzen sachen austellt. Facebook verdient damit sein Geld. Kompliziert = Geld; Einfach = Kein Geld


 
Dass erinnert mich an was hier im Forum
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...g-social-networks-geben-anlass-zur-sorge.html


Mfg :Niza


----------



## Iceheart33 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Facebook ist ein schwieriges Thema. Ich halte nichts von sozialen Netzwerken wie diesem, und werde mich dort niemals anmelden. Wenn ich mit meinen Freunden in Kontakt treten will benutze ich dafür das Telefon, einen Messenger oder ich treffe sie persönlich.

Über die Methoden von Anonymus mag man streiten, manchmal sind leider drastische Dinge nötig um ein Unternehmen zu ändern. So wie Facebook gegenwärtig verfährt ist es nicht in Ordnung. Das dazu aber auch selbst Verantwortung, im Umgang mit eigenen Daten, zählt ist ja wohl klar.

Selbst wenn Anonymus es schafft Facebook für eine Weile lahm zu legen hat es sicherlich auch Vorteile. Einige Menschen werden vielleicht entdecken das man auch mal aus dem Haus gehen kann um seine Freunde zu treffen.

PS: als ehemaliger DDR Bürger muß ich das jetzt einfach sagen: was hätte sich die Stasi über solchen Quark wie Facebook gefreut, kaum Arbeit und die Leute hätten alles von sich aus preis gegeben.



Ahab schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht mehr hören...  Die haben wohl "V wie Vendetta" ein paar mal zu oft geguckt. Wenn die alle ne Freundin hätten sähe die Welt bestimmt anders aus.



Frauen verursachen mehr Konflikte als du denkst.


----------



## Hidden (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Mein Name ist so oft vorhanden, dass selbst wenn ich mich selbst Google und auch noch die Stadt angebe, welche ziemlich klein ist, finde ich mich eh nicht


 
Glückspils.
Meinen Namen gibts vermutlich auf der ganzen Welt nur 1-5 mal. Aber ich bin unauffindbar  Im Internet ist unter meinem Namen absolut nichts zu finden


----------



## blackout24 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Find ich gut. Sollten die mal gut defacen damit jeder FBler den Satz ließt.
"GEH RAUS UND MACH WAS SINNVOLLES!!!!"


----------



## watercooled (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Wenn Anonymous das schaffen sollte (was Ich allerdings stark bezweifele) dann wäre das die einzig wirklich vernünftige Aktion von denen....


 
Aber echt  Die sollen nur machen, ich drück ihnen die Daumen!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Als ob die Daten trotzdem weg ist.


 Was spielt das für eine rolle, wenn man danach nicht mehr gefunden wird auch nicht von solchen doofen facebookgames. Man kann sich sein profil aber so anlegen, dass keine dummen posts oder der gleichen auf deiner Pinnwand zu finden sind. Das bedarf jedoch ein wenig zeit, da diese einstellungen nun nicht sehr offensichtlich zu finden sind.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



watercooled schrieb:


> Aber echt  Die sollen nur machen, ich drück ihnen die Daumen!


 
Jup, auch wenn ich nicht mit den Hackern sympatisiere, würde es mich echt freuen, wenn die es schaffen, dass Facebook mal nen paar Wochen offline ist!


----------



## Iceheart33 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> ... Das bedarf jedoch ein wenig zeit, da diese einstellungen nun nicht sehr offensichtlich zu finden sind.



Und genau das ist das Problem. Solche Einstellungen dürfen nicht schwer gefunden werden. Wenn solche Einstellungen nämlich schwer zu finden sind, hat das schon einen merkwürdigen Beigeschmack, oder?
Solche Einstellungen haben an erster Stelle zu stehen und das offensichlichste in einem Optionsmenü zu sein.


----------



## DarkMo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Der das nur dann sehen kann wenn du ihm das "erlaubst".


naja, er meinte ja eben, dass nich er selber (er is ja nichma bei fb wenn ichs richtig gelesen hatte), sondern die freunde ("freunde" ^^) sowas eben auch verbreiten können, und auf deren innelenzgrad und weitsichtigkeit muss man sich ja nu auch ned unbedingt verlassen können. da hat man selber keinerlei einfluss drauf. und wenn man selber garnich bei facebook is, sich irgendwo bewirbt, zum vorstellungsgespäch kommt und dann mit irgendwelchen sauffotos konfontiert wird, die der "chef" aus facebook hat (naja, meistens wird ja sicher nur gesagt "wir können sie nicht brauchen" oder so, un man weiss immernoch ned, das da wer schund im netz verbreitet), dann hört der spaß definitiv auf. gosse/hartz4 oder nen vernünftiges finanziell abgesichertes leben sind dinge, da würd ich dem, der mir 2. mit sowas verbaut auch schon anne gurgel gehn können ^^


DaStash schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Facebook zu tun, dass kann Dir im Reallife genauso passieren. Man kann sich nicht gegen alles absichern. Wenn Dir jemand schaden will ist FB sicherlich eine von vielen Plattformen/Möglichkeiten. Dafür kann FB aber nichts.


klar gibts auch im rl tratschtanten und lästermäuler. aber wo tratschen die denn rum? im viertel/dorf/stadt? aber die möglichkeiten, die fb bietet, sind mit "normalen" kaffeklatschtanten mitteln unmöglich, darum gehts doch.

fb muss ned gefährlich sein, aber hat viel zu viel potential dazu. wenn man das potential wenigstens selber noch eindämmen könnte, wärs ja halb so wild, aber es is wie unklraut. man kommt ned gegen an da jeder hinz un kunz da was machen kann.

aber um mal zur news zurück zukommen: muss man immer alles hacken? wenn man berechtigte gründe und beweise hat, soll man die einfach anklagen oder? wird sowas dann offensichtlich noch vertuscht, kann man ja demonstrieren und und und ^^ aber alles was die kids heute können is scheinbar sich vor die 4 ecken zu setzen und auf die tastatur zu "hacken" ^^


----------



## BabaYaga (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Da müssen die schon das komplette Rechenzentrum sprengen sonst wir das nix mit zerstören ^^


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Kellerkind79 schrieb:


> Jup, auch wenn ich nicht mit den Hackern sympatisiere, würde es mich echt freuen, wenn die es schaffen, dass Facebook mal nen paar Wochen offline ist!



ich schätze wenn sie wirklich ein paar wochen schaffen sollten könnte es wirklich in die geschichte eingehen, aber realistisch ist das eher nicht.


----------



## DaStash (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



DarkMo schrieb:


> naja, er meinte ja eben, dass nich er selber (er is ja nichma bei fb wenn ichs richtig gelesen hatte), sondern die freunde ("freunde" ^^) sowas eben auch verbreiten können, und auf deren innelenzgrad und weitsichtigkeit muss man sich ja nu auch ned unbedingt verlassen können. da hat man selber keinerlei einfluss drauf. und wenn man selber garnich bei facebook is, sich irgendwo bewirbt, zum vorstellungsgespäch kommt und dann mit irgendwelchen sauffotos konfontiert wird, die der "chef" aus facebook hat (naja, meistens wird ja sicher nur gesagt "wir können sie nicht brauchen" oder so, un man weiss immernoch ned, das da wer schund im netz verbreitet), dann hört der spaß definitiv auf. gosse/hartz4 oder nen vernünftiges finanziell abgesichertes leben sind dinge, da würd ich dem, der mir 2. mit sowas verbaut auch schon anne gurgel gehn können ^^
> 
> klar gibts auch im rl tratschtanten und lästermäuler. aber wo tratschen die denn rum? im viertel/dorf/stadt? aber die möglichkeiten, die fb bietet, sind mit "normalen" kaffeklatschtanten mitteln unmöglich, darum gehts doch.
> 
> ...


Wie schon geschrieben, was andere mit deinen persönlich Daten machen kann man "nirgends" beeinflussen, weder im Internet noch im RealLife. Wenn es dazu kommt gibt es die Möglichkeit das zu melden oder sogar, wenn strafrechtlich relevant, eine Anzeige aufzugeben. Aber "grundsätzlich" ist das kein Facebook Problem.

MfG


----------



## Hidden (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, was andere mit deinen persönlich Daten machen kann man "nirgends" beeinflussen, weder im Internet noch im RealLife. Wenn es dazu kommt gibt es die Möglichkeit das zu melden oder sogar, wenn strafrechtlich relevant, eine Anzeige aufzugeben. Aber "grundsätzlich" ist das kein Facebook Problem.


 Wie du ja grade zitiert hast: im Reallife (warum machst du das 2. L groß?) hat das niemals den Umfang wie im www und speziell wie auf Facebook.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Was spielt das für eine rolle, wenn man danach nicht mehr gefunden wird auch nicht von solchen doofen facebookgames. Man kann sich sein profil aber so anlegen, dass keine dummen posts oder der gleichen auf deiner Pinnwand zu finden sind. Das bedarf jedoch ein wenig zeit, da diese einstellungen nun nicht sehr offensichtlich zu finden sind.


 Das Problem bleibt trotzedem. Wenn andere etwas über mich schreiben und ich weis es nicht kann ich genauso einpacken. Wenn ich jetzt schreibe "Hey, gestern die Party war sooo fett ne man XYZ du warst sooooo dicht ne! 5-mal gekotzt hast du" und das jemand sieht was sollen die Leute dan von mir halten wenn das nichtmal stimmt? Das Problem hast du ja angesprochen die einstellungen zu finden ist eher schwer weil es einfach zu viel auf einmal ist.


----------



## DAEF13 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Nieder mit Facebook, nieder mit Facebook!


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

ich kann mir schon vorstellen das Anonyms das Schafen kann. Das lamlegen von Facebook sollte reletiv leicht gehen, wenn man bedenkt das sie Facebook zerstören wollen. Ich kann mir denke das die Aktion schon länger läuft und das sie schon ein paar Vire auf den Servern haben das geht das ganz schnell das die Date hin sind und auch das die Backups hin sind.


----------



## Apfelringo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Ich bezweifle das diese Hacker damit etwas bewirken können.
Das einzige was helfen würde,ist  wenn es endlich in den Kopf der Menschen gehen würde das man dieses Sozialen Netzwerke nicht braucht. Man liefert sich der Totalen spionage der Amerikanischen Großkonzerne aus, wahrscheinlich auch Staatlicher Organe und das völlig unnötiger weise. Aber man viel halt cool sein, "dabei ist alles" fällt mir dazu nur ein.
Nimmt man die rosarore facebook Brille ab, sieht man das dass alles zu etwas führt, das wir nicht wollen können. Moderne Sklaverei und abhängigkeit.
Der Preis dieser Sozialen Netzwerke ist mir einfach zu hoch, für das was mir geboten wird.
Ich hoffe ich komme den rest meines Lebens ohne diese Netzwerke aus, so wie die Menschen die vor mir gelebt haben. Denen hat es ja schlieslich auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> die große frage is ja dann wenn sie es geschaft haben facebook lahm zu legen, was machen die ganzen facebook süchtigen?


 
Die werden dann ganz schön angepisst sein und den Scheiterhaufen fordern.


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> ich kann mir schon vorstellen das Anonyms das Schafen kann. Das lamlegen von Facebook sollte reletiv leicht gehen, wenn man bedenkt das sie Facebook zerstören wollen. Ich kann mir denke das die Aktion schon länger läuft und das sie schon ein paar Vire auf den Servern haben das geht das ganz schnell das die Date hin sind und auch das die Backups hin sind.


 
es könnte so gehen, aber dann wäre die ankündigung sehr contraproduktiv ... die werden sicher jetzt alles ganz genau überprüfen und wenn da was ist wird da auch was auffallen wenn man ganz genau hinsieht. schließlich haben sie ja wirklich lange zeit um alles zu tschecken.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Iceheart33 schrieb:


> Facebook ist ein schwieriges Thema. Ich halte nichts von sozialen Netzwerken wie diesem, und werde mich dort niemals anmelden. Wenn ich mit meinen Freunden in Kontakt treten will benutze ich dafür das Telefon, einen Messenger oder ich treffe sie persönlich.




Dann hast du allerdings nur sehr wenige Freunde/Bekannte wenn das bei dir so einfach geht. Ich kann es mir allerdings nicht leisten immer wieder in Australien anzurufen bzw. muss ein treffen beim messanger auch aus gemacht werden.
Naja durch Facebook seh ich aber auch was die Leute gerade so treiben oder was sie beschäftigt.


----------



## Anchorage (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Doe sollen das bloß lassen wenn ich alle meine Freunde verliere. Dann suche ich die Anons Persönlich.


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



HAWX schrieb:


> Du bittest sie freundlich es zu löschen oder benutzt den "Meldebutton"


 Und wie drück ich bitte auf einen "Meldebutton" wenn ich nicht bei Facebook bin? Und wie überprüfe ich überhaupt, was irgendwelche Bekannte über mich posten? Du musst ja erst mal bei Facebook Mitglied werden, damit du den Mist sehen kannst. Anders rum gibt es aber Agenturen, die schön alle sozialen Netzwerke nach dir absuchen über Schule, Ausbildung etc. etc. Da finden die schon die Leute, die dich kennen.




Axel_Foly schrieb:


> das problem ist ja meistens wenn man selber nicht bei facebook ist wird man das erst sehr spät entdecken ... wenn überhaupt, wenn es nicht immer irgendwo ein paar vollpfosten geben würde wäre ja fb eigentlich gar kein problem.


So siehts aus, man merkt es ja nicht mal.... Man müsste sich dazu ja noch extra bei Facebook anmelden, nur um alle seine Bekannten zu beobachten, und dann diese wiederum abmahnen, damit diese die unerwünschten Sachen entfernen  GANZ großes Kino.... Allein schon, das man den Namen von Leuten auf Fotos angeben kann, die gar nicht bei Facebook sind 



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, was andere mit deinen persönlich Daten machen kann man "nirgends" beeinflussen, weder im Internet noch im RealLife. Wenn es dazu kommt gibt es die Möglichkeit das zu melden oder sogar, wenn strafrechtlich relevant, eine Anzeige aufzugeben. Aber "grundsätzlich" ist das kein Facebook Problem.
> 
> MfG


Warum ermöglichen Sie dann, das man den Namen von Leuten einem Bild zuordnet, der NICHT bei Facebook ist? Überhaupt, Facebook hat selbst über Leute die NICHT dort registriert sind, extrem viele Daten über einen bereits gesammelt... 

Das tolle an der Sache ist halt wie gesagt auch, das man sich erst mal anmelden muss, um überhaupt etwas dagegen zu machen... Toll, wenn ich mich anmelde dann haben die aber NOCH MEHR Daten über mich..... 
Und jetzt komm nicht mit unter anderem Namen anmelden etc.... Soll ich jetzt etwa nur um meine Rechte wahr zu nehmen selbst mich unrätlich verhalten???? Also sorry ne...

Ich weiß eins, bevor ich mich auf einer entsprechende Stelle bewerbe, nehm ich etwas Geld in die Hand und lass nach mir selbst suchen. Das kostet zwar, verhindert aber unliebsame Überraschungen. Traurig aber... Naja, die immer mehr Firmen, die solche  Dienstleistungen anbieten, wirds freuen...


----------



## Kokopalme (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Ich denke weniger, dass es bei der Aktion nur um Facebook geht. Vielmehr bin ich der Meinung das Anonymous etwas gegen die steigende Tendenz des Datenverkaufs unternehmen möchte. 

Vielleicht ist es für den ein oder anderen "ok" was Facebook mit den persönlichen Daten macht, doch wo kommen wir hin, wenn dagegen nix gemacht wird. Die Privatsphäre nimmt doch immer weiter ab. In 2 Jahren können die dann vielleicht eure Webcams anzapfen oder sowas.
Natürlich sollte jedem klar sein, dass er seine Daten nicht leichtfertig überall angeben sollte.

Desweiteren denke ich, dass diese Aktion auch Facebooknutzer wachrütteln soll um auf deren Leichtsinn hinzuweisen. 

lg

Christian


----------



## Crazy-Guy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Kellerkind79 schrieb:


> Jup, auch wenn ich nicht mit den Hackern sympatisiere, würde es mich echt freuen, wenn die es schaffen, dass Facebook mal nen paar Wochen offline ist!


 

Und ich hoffe das alle deine Freunde sterben und du alleine stirbst. 

Aber mal im Ernst:

Bitte nenn mir mal deine Gründe warum du dich freuen würdest wenn menschen/freunde den Kontakt miteinander verlieren.

Bist du eine Menschenfeind? Oder bist du wirklich ein fettes Kellerkind ohne sozial intiligenz und dem dadurch resultierenden einsamen Leben, in dem du keinem anderen Freundschaft gönnst!?


----------



## Pokerclock (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Persönliche Angriffe sind bitte zu unterlassen. Das Schlimmste habe ich entfernt. Jetzt sollte wieder sachlich zum Thema diskutiert werden.


----------



## Kokopalme (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Vote 4 close. Das nimmt überhand. Der thread sollte geschlossen werden, bzw. die letzten 9 Seiten entfernt werden. Kann hier nicht mal sachlicht diskutiert und argumentiert werden?


----------



## Anchorage (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Leute ich bitte euch beutzt Facebook erstmal selber und dan könnt ihr eure meinung auslassen aber nicht so . Ihr seid zurzeit genauso Schlimm wie die Politiker die über Ego-Shooter reden ohne zu wissen worüber sie da reden


----------



## DaStash (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und wie drück ich bitte auf einen "Meldebutton" wenn ich nicht bei Facebook bin? Und wie überprüfe ich überhaupt, was irgendwelche Bekannte über mich posten? Du musst ja erst mal bei Facebook Mitglied werden, damit du den Mist sehen kannst. Anders rum gibt es aber Agenturen, die schön alle sozialen Netzwerke nach dir absuchen über Schule, Ausbildung etc. etc. Da finden die schon die Leute, die dich kennen.


 Was kann FB dafür, wenn andere Sachen über Dich posten?


> So siehts aus, man merkt es ja nicht mal.... Man müsste sich dazu ja noch extra bei Facebook anmelden, nur um alle seine Bekannten zu beobachten, und dann diese wiederum abmahnen, damit diese die unerwünschten Sachen entfernen  GANZ großes Kino.... Allein schon, das man den Namen von Leuten auf Fotos angeben kann, die gar nicht bei Facebook sind


 Aber in wiefern ist FB dafür zu verantworten wenn Dritte mit deinen persönlichen Daten Schindluder betreiben?


> Warum ermöglichen Sie dann, das man den Namen von Leuten einem Bild zuordnet, der NICHT bei Facebook ist?


 Was kann FB dafür wenn andere deinen Namen missbrauchen? Selbst wenn sie nur registrierte Namen erlauben würden dann müsste man eben jenen Account einfach anlegen. Außerdem ist der Name auch nicht zu finden wenn er nicht als Account registriert ist. Man kann FB oder andere Portale nun einmal nicht für das Fehlverhalten anderer verantwortlich machen. Man könnte bestimmte Hürden senken, was schlägst du da vor?


> Überhaupt, Facebook hat selbst über Leute die NICHT dort registriert sind, extrem viele Daten über einen bereits gesammelt...


 K.A.. Ist das so und woher weißt du das?


> Das tolle an der Sache ist halt wie gesagt auch, das man sich erst mal anmelden muss, um überhaupt etwas dagegen zu machen... Toll, wenn ich mich anmelde dann haben die aber NOCH MEHR Daten über mich.....
> Und jetzt komm nicht mit unter anderem Namen anmelden etc.... Soll ich jetzt etwa nur um meine Rechte wahr zu nehmen selbst mich unrätlich verhalten???? Also sorry ne...


 Wenn irgend jemand widerrechtlich und fahrlässig mit deinen Daten umgeht kannst du das auch telefonisch klären oder eben eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen. I. d. R. reicht es aber aus den betreffenden Bekannten darum zu bitten.

Ich sehe ja die Problematik die du beschreibst nur komme ich nicht zu den Schluss allein die Plattform dafür verantwortlich zu machen.

MfG


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn irgend jemand widerrechtlich und fahrlässig mit deinen Daten umgeht kannst du das auch telefonisch klären oder eben eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen. I. d. R. reicht es aber aus den betreffenden Bekannten darum zu bitten.
> MfG



das problem war wohl eher wie finde ich überhaupt erst heraus was über mich auf facebook steht wenn ich nicht angemeldet bin.


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Ja, für die Kontrolle muss ich aber wiederum bei Facebook Mitglied sein. Das mit den Namen in den Bildern war einfach ein Sündenfall, den man nie hätte machen dürfen....

Auch sollten eben "öffentlich" zugängliche Daten eben auch OHNE Account einsehbar sein. 

Und klar, sind die Leute verantwortlich für das was Sie dort schreiben, aber Facebook liefert ihnen dank Namensvergabe für Bildausschnitte eben auch die perfekten Hilfsmittel dafür an die Hand. Auch diese ganzen drecks "Games" wie: "Hey XY hat eine Frage beantwortet, wie er die zu Frage XY einschätzt. Klicke hier um zu lesen, was er denkt" Und dann muss man selbst ne Frage beantworten.... Sorry, so etwas dürfte es gar nicht geben dürfen.... 

Eine seriöse Firma würde solche Sachen verbieten..... Und das bittere an der Sache ist, viele sind sich einfach den Gefahren gar nicht bewusst, weil Sie von IT/Internet einfach ABSOLUT keinen Schimmer haben. Erst nach dem ich diesen erklärt habe, was da alles passieren kann, und das es auch diese Einstellungen etc. gibt, haben die Ihr Nutzungsverhalten angepasst. Genau die gleiche Sache mit meiner Freundin, ich wollts ihr erst ausreden, da überhaupt Mitglied zu werden... Naja, Sie ist es nun leider, aber immerhin hab ich ihr die Sachen eingestellt, und Sie ist sich inzwischen den Gefahren bewusst und fragt mich, wenn Sie irgendetwas nicht versteht etc. 

Die Meisten haben aber gar nicht die Möglichkeit dazu... Den Leuten fehlt einfach die Medienkompetenz um solche Sachen wie Facebook verantwortungsbewusst zu verwenden. Leider


----------



## DaStash (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> das problem war wohl eher wie finde ich überhaupt erst heraus was über mich auf facebook steht wenn ich nicht angemeldet bin.


Leider gar nicht, genau so wenig wie wenn andere Dinge über Dich erzählen oder Bilder von Dir fremden Personen zeigen, ohne das du das erfährst, geschweige denn einverstanden damit bist.

MfG


----------



## JimJuggy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Da finde ich es ehrlich gesagt schlimmer, wenn sie das Militär, irgendwelche Gehimdienste oder so hacken.
Auch wenn es schade um meinen Account bei FB wäre.


----------



## Charlie Harper (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Zu der Nachricht sag Ich einfach nur: LOOOL


----------



## scythe92 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Die Typen haben doch einen an der Waffel. Ich benutze kein facebook und werde es auch in Zukunft nicht benutzen. 
Aber was die da vorhaben grenzt doch an Größenwahn. Ich glaube die haben wohl lange nicht mehr ihr eigenes Gebrüll gehört...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

5. November ... hab direkt ein Grinsen auf dem Gesicht gehabt. 



Wäre ja durchaus "amüsant" wenn das gelingen sollte (kein FaceBook mehr, oh weh, da bekommen die Seelenklempner aber Arbeit ...), aber irgendwie hab ich da so meine Zweifel dass die Script-Kiddies - welche bei den Aktionen der letzten Monate die starke Mehrheit der als von Anons deklarierten Angriffe geführt haben, meist mit Standard-Hacks (was nicht gerade für die Sys-Admins der betroffenen Seiten spricht, wenn man in Server von Verteidigungsministerien und Bundesbehörden mit SQL-Injections reinkommt ist das einfach nur traurig) oder DDoS - wirklich in der Lage sind dauerhaft eine so grosse Webnpräsenz unter Feuer zu nehmen, zumal es wieder nur DDoS werden dürfte ...


----------



## DaStash (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Meisten haben aber gar nicht die Möglichkeit dazu... Den Leuten fehlt einfach die Medienkompetenz um solche Sachen wie Facebook verantwortungsbewusst zu verwenden. Leider


Genau, dass ist der Kern der Sache, nur das ich eben nicht FB die Schuld für das Fehlverhalten anderer gebe, da man im Prinzip die gleichen Dinge ja auch außerhalb von FB machen kann. Davon abgesehen könnte man sicherlich das mit der Namensvergabe bei nicht reg. Namen abstellen aber was würde das bringen wenn jene dann einfach einen passenden Account erstellen?

MfG


----------



## Freestyler808 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

also die haben bisher alles geschafft, wenn sie es wollen geht auch FB down
keine schlechte Idee, einfach mal abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Memphys (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe das alle deine Freunde sterben und du alleine stirbst.
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst:
> 
> ...



Wenn du ausser bei Facebook keine Freunde hast solltest du dir  VIELLEICHT mal darüber Gedanken machen was von dem letzten Absatz auf  dich zutrifft. Die Leute die du nur von FB kennst, nicht im RealLife, kannst du schlecht als Freunde bezeichnen, eher als Bekannte, wobei Ich sie noch nichtmal Bekannte nennen würde... eher "Leute mit denen man sich schonmal unterhalten hat, die man aber nicht näher kennt".

Wegen meiner sollen sies durchziehen. Aber kein einfaches DDoSsen, sondern ein angepasstes Rootkit das ihnen Zugang zu den Daten gewährt damit sie sie löschen können. Vielleicht haben sie auch einen Hardwarekeylogger im Rechenzentrum


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Das wäre dann aber offensichtlich gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen, und man hätte auch GANZ KLAR eine bessere Handhabe, gegen die entsprechende Person, da dieser ganz klar offensichtlich bewusst sein hätte müssen, dass dies nicht rechtens ist. Zudem werden die meisten Leute es dann lassen, bzw. Raffen, dass das eben keine gute Idee ist.

Nehmen wir es doch mal so auf. Auf Zigarettenschachteln stehen Warnhinweise. In Autos mit Beifahrerairbag steht ein Warnhinweis wegen Kindersitzen etc. etc. etc. Es gibt so viele Stellen, wo man die Leute über die Gefahren informiert, da diese diese einfach nicht erkennen können. Bei Sozialen Netzwerken wird aber kein Stück auf die Gefahren hingewiesen, obwohl der Durchschnittsuser genau so wenig die Sachen überblicken kann, wie eben die Gefahren eines Airbags. Hier muss einfach reguliert werden, denn die Unternehmen, die hinter den Netzwerken stehen, wollen einfach nur Geld machen. 

Es bedarf also klarer Regeln und Schranken. Genau wie der Mist mit irgendwelchen "Rabatt"-Karten etc. etc. etc. Klar, die Daten unterliegen dem deutschen Datenschutz, verarbeitet werden die Daten aber in Taiwan, und da kann es halt schon "mal" passieren, dass hunderttausende Datensätze abhanden kommen.... Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde nämlich genau das letztes oder vorletztes Jahr bzgl. so eines großen "Rabatt"-Karten Systems öffentlich gemacht... Mir kam das eh immer schon sehr spanisch vor..

Ich glaub auch nicht so recht an eine DDOS Attacke oder sonst was. Macht auch wenig Sinn, so etwas vorher anzukündigen. Ich befürchte eher, die haben sich da schon lange eingehackt, wie es ja im Fall einer anderen Gruppe mit dem Zoll (?) war. und eventuell Dreck am Stecken von Facebook gefunden. Mit so etwas könnten Sie Facebook nämlich wirklich "zerstören", denn dann müssen Sie das wohl gar nicht machen, sondern der Justiz und Presse überlassen.

Naja, wir werden sehen, ob es nur heiße Luft ist, wovon ich aus gehe, oder ob Facebook bald in einem ganz anderen Licht dasteht. Da ich dies nicht abschätzen kann, werde ich mir zu der ganzen Sache auch erst mal keine endgültige Meinung bilden


----------



## Andrej (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Ich würde mir mall gerne,so ein anonymous Opfer angucken.Der hat beschtimmt nie in seinem Leben Sport gemacht.Man kann bei ihm bestimmt alle Knochen sehen.Er sitzt die ganze Zeit vor dem PC und weis nicht was er tun soll.
Und dann kommen ihm solche schwachsinnigen Ideen.An der Schule,ist er das größte Opfer.Er wird jeden Tag gehänselt und keiner will mit ihm befreundet sein.Deshalb sucht er sich weitere Opfer,wie er selbst im Internet und versucht,sich wenigstens im Internet gegen die anderen zu behaupten.


----------



## Wavebreaker (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Memphys schrieb:


> Wenn du ausser bei Facebook keine Freunde hast solltest du dir  VIELLEICHT mal darüber Gedanken machen was von dem letzten Absatz auf  dich zutrifft. Die Leute die du nur von FB kennst, nicht im RealLife, kannst du schlecht als Freunde bezeichnen, eher als Bekannte, wobei Ich sie noch nichtmal Bekannte nennen würde... eher "Leute mit denen man sich schonmal unterhalten hat, die man aber nicht näher kennt".
> 
> Wegen meiner sollen sies durchziehen. Aber kein einfaches DDoSsen, sondern ein angepasstes Rootkit das ihnen Zugang zu den Daten gewährt damit sie sie löschen können. Vielleicht haben sie auch einen Hardwarekeylogger im Rechenzentrum



Mein monochrom denkender Freund: Es ging eindeutig und unmissverständlich darum, dass Facebook Kontakte zu Leuten, die man aus der Schule, dem Studium oder irgendeinem Verein kennt und nicht jede Woche sehen kann, einfacher erhält als das Telefon oder das persönliche Beisammensein. Schlicht und ergreifend aufgrund der Tatsache, dass so gut wie jeder das Internet mindestens einmal pro Woche benutzt.
Wenn man nicht so dämlich ist und bei Facebook einstellt, dass jeder Hinz und Kunz seine Daten einsehen kann, dann ist diese Sache komplett ungefährlich. Man sollte sowieso keine Fotos, etc. von sich ins internet stellen, die theoretisch nicht jeder sehen darf. Und Leute zu seiner Kontaktliste hinzuzufügen, die man nicht persönlich kennt, ist ebenfalls Eigenverschulden. Wer sich sozialen Aufstieg durch möglichst viele Facebook-Freunde erhofft, gehört sowieso in die Geschlossene, da sind wir uns einig.

Ich jedenfalls hoffe, dass Anonymous seine Grenzen gezeigt werden.


----------



## Iceheart33 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Dann hast du allerdings nur sehr wenige Freunde/Bekannte wenn das bei dir so einfach geht. Ich kann es mir allerdings nicht leisten immer wieder in Australien anzurufen bzw. muss ein treffen beim messanger auch aus gemacht werden.
> Naja durch Facebook seh ich aber auch was die Leute gerade so treiben oder was sie beschäftigt.



Ich habe wenige, aber dafür echte Freunde, mit denen ich durch dick und dünn gehen kann. Diese wenigen Freunde sind mir alle mal mehr wert als irgendwelche x-beliebigen Leute, von denen ich vielleicht zweitausend auf Facebook habe.
Diese Leute auf Facebook würde ich auch nie als Freunde bezeichen, sondern höchstens als Chatpartner.



DaStash schrieb:


> Was kann FB dafür, wenn andere Sachen über Dich posten?
> Aber in wiefern ist FB dafür zu verantworten wenn Dritte mit deinen persönlichen Daten Schindluder betreiben?
> Was kann FB dafür wenn andere deinen Namen missbrauchen? Selbst wenn sie nur registrierte Namen erlauben würden dann müsste man eben jenen Account einfach anlegen. Außerdem ist der Name auch nicht zu finden wenn er nicht als Account registriert ist. Man kann FB oder andere Portale nun einmal nicht für das Fehlverhalten anderer verantwortlich machen. Man könnte bestimmte Hürden senken, was schlägst du da vor?
> K.A.. Ist das so und woher weißt du das?
> ...



Facebook hat verdammt noch mal dafür zu sorgen das ihr Laden in Ordnung ist, und dazu gehört auch das mit Daten von den dort angemeldeten, oder auch gerade von den nicht angemeldeten Leuten, und Usern kein Schindluder getrieben wird.


----------



## Icejester (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Memphys schrieb:


> Wenn du ausser bei Facebook keine Freunde hast solltest du dir  VIELLEICHT mal darüber Gedanken machen was von dem letzten Absatz auf  dich zutrifft. Die Leute die du nur von FB kennst, nicht im RealLife, kannst du schlecht als Freunde bezeichnen, eher als Bekannte, wobei Ich sie noch nichtmal Bekannte nennen würde... eher "Leute mit denen man sich schonmal unterhalten hat, die man aber nicht näher kennt".


 
Ich bin selbst bei mittlerweile ca. 240 Facebook-Freunden dort nicht mit Personen befreundet, die ich nicht persönlich kenne. Was sollte das auch bringen?

Und ich benutze Facebook auch nicht oft, aber wofür sollte man die Seite lahmlegen? Also, mir würde es jetzt nicht wehtun, wenn ich da einen Tag oder eine Woche nicht zugreifen könnte, aber was soll der Mist? Wieso machen die nicht lieber was vernünftiges und erschaffen etwas, als einfach nur zu (zer)stören?


----------



## Iceheart33 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Wavebreaker schrieb:


> Mein monochrom denkender Freund: Es ging eindeutig und unmissverständlich darum, dass Facebook Kontakte zu Leuten, die man aus der Schule, dem Studium oder irgendeinem Verein kennt und nicht jede Woche sehen kann, einfacher erhält als das Telefon oder das persönliche Beisammensein. Schlicht und ergreifend aufgrund der Tatsache, dass so gut wie jeder das Internet mindestens einmal pro Woche benutzt.
> Wenn man nicht so dämlich ist und bei Facebook einstellt, dass jeder Hinz und Kunz seine Daten einsehen kann, dann ist diese Sache komplett ungefährlich. Man sollte sowieso keine Fotos, etc. von sich ins internet stellen, die theoretisch nicht jeder sehen darf. Und Leute zu seiner Kontaktliste hinzuzufügen, die man nicht persönlich kennt, ist ebenfalls Eigenverschulden. Wer sich sozialen Aufstieg durch möglichst viele Facebook-Freunde erhofft, gehört sowieso in die Geschlossene, da sind wir uns einig.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls hoffe, dass Anonymous seine Grenzen gezeigt werden.



Warum ist nicht vorn vornherein alles gesperrt, und der User muß erst alles freigeben was er freigeben möchte. Ein Schelm wer dabei denkt das Facebook das mit Absicht nicht macht.


----------



## HansHackspecht (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Also ich muss sagen, ich finde das nicht Ok. Es gibt kein soziales Netzwerk oder ähnliches bei dem man beweisen kann, dass es keine Daten verkauft. Es ist ja auch totaler Zufall, dass wenn ich irgendetwas im Internet suche wie z.B. einen Skihelm, dass dann an allen mögliche Websiten die ich dann besuche am Rand von irgenwelchen Online-shops Angebote für Skihelme sind. Wenn die Leute irgendetwas ins Internet stellen dann müssen sie sich damit abfinden, dass es das Internet womöglich nicht verlassen wird. Ich kann jedes Bild das ein Freund/Kontakt von mir in Facebook reinstellt aus Facebook rauskopieren und wo anders hochladen. Und ich denke, dass so ziemlich jeder auf Facebook Freunde/Kontakte hat. Und wenn Leute irgendetwas über andere Leute reinstellen -was andere Menschen verletzt-, dann ist das nicht in Ordnung aber es ist nicht die Schuld von Facebook, sondern von dem der es reinstellt. Und wer etwas reinstellt macht das immer auf eigenes Risiko. Und wer will, dass keine Informationen über sich irgendwie im Internet stehen oder sonst wo, der darf keine Emailadresse haben, nie etwas über das Internet kaufen, keine Telefonnummer haben, kein Internet haben, der darf nichteinmal ein Bankkonto oder einen Namen haben. Ausserdem ist es auch nicht in Ordnung Facebook zu zerstören, weil es gibt ja Leute die haben da z.B. zu Unterhaltungszwecken Geld investiert (in Spiele oder ähnliches). Und wer das Geld hat kann das ja machen. Irgendwie müssen Facebook und die Leute die diese Spiele aufrecht erhalten, ja etwas dafür kriegen. Schauspieler kriegen ja auch etwas für ihre Arbeit. Also Anonymous, falls ihr das liest: Ich finde euer Vorhaben in keinster Weise vertretbar.

Hans


----------



## mari0 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Gefällt mir 

Auch wenn sie Facebook nicht zerstören können.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

So ein fortschrittliches System können sie nicht zerstören, denn:
Bild: wtfuu4l.png - abload.de
Der Server kann empfinden und somit auch denken


----------



## DaStash (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



HansHackspecht schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, ich finde das nicht Ok. Es gibt kein soziales Netzwerk oder ähnliches bei dem man beweisen kann, dass es keine Daten verkauft. Es ist ja auch totaler Zufall, dass wenn ich irgendetwas im Internet suche wie z.B. einen Skihelm, dass dann an allen mögliche Websiten die ich dann besuche am Rand von irgenwelchen Online-shops Angebote für Skihelme sind. Wenn die Leute irgendetwas ins Internet stellen dann müssen sie sich damit abfinden, dass es das Internet womöglich nicht verlassen wird. Ich kann jedes Bild das ein Freund/Kontakt von mir in Facebook reinstellt aus Facebook rauskopieren und wo anders hochladen. Und ich denke, dass so ziemlich jeder auf Facebook Freunde/Kontakte hat. Und wenn Leute irgendetwas über andere Leute reinstellen -was andere Menschen verletzt-, dann ist das nicht in Ordnung aber es ist nicht die Schuld von Facebook, sondern von dem der es reinstellt. Und wer etwas reinstellt macht das immer auf eigenes Risiko. Und wer will, dass keine Informationen über sich irgendwie im Internet stehen oder sonst wo, der darf keine Emailadresse haben, nie etwas über das Internet kaufen, keine Telefonnummer haben, kein Internet haben, der darf nichteinmal ein Bankkonto oder einen Namen haben. Ausserdem ist es auch nicht in Ordnung Facebook zu zerstören, weil es gibt ja Leute die haben da z.B. zu Unterhaltungszwecken Geld investiert (in Spiele oder ähnliches). Und wer das Geld hat kann das ja machen. Irgendwie müssen Facebook und die Leute die diese Spiele aufrecht erhalten, ja etwas dafür kriegen. Schauspieler kriegen ja auch etwas für ihre Arbeit. Also Anonymous, falls ihr das liest: Ich finde euer Vorhaben in keinster Weise vertretbar.
> 
> Hans


Schöner Post. 

MfG


----------



## fL!nT (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

WTF ist Facebook ?


----------



## SonicNoize (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Vielleicht ist das dann so wie am Ende bei "Surrogates" wo die ganzen Menschen auf einmal befreit aus ihren Häusern laufen


----------



## Charlie Harper (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Am meisten nervt ja wenn Leute ein Foto bei sich hochladen, wo man auch mit drauf ist und einen dann verlinken. Dann taucht das Bild auch im eigenen Profil auf und man muss es erst löschen. Ich lade keine Fotos bei FB hoch und Ich weis genau wieso. Und nein, nicht weil Ich mich hässlich finde oder hässlich bin


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Ja, aber das Bild bleibt ja beim anderen noch immer erhalten, soweit ich das verstanden habe, wobei das eigentlich keine Rolle mehr spielt. Was einmal im Netz war bleibt für immer im Netz.... 

Zudem löscht Facebook ja nicht, sondern entfernt nur den Link


----------



## Turbokiffer (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Kellerkind79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass es eine Hackergruppe schaffen kann, Facebook auf längere Zeit hin lahmzulegen, aber ich bin mal gespannt.
> Bin eh kein Freund von Facebook. Erstens ist die Aufmachung shit und zweitens pfeiffen die auf jeglichen Datenschutz!


 
Machst Witze oder was ?? Bevor ich meinen Facebook - Account hatte, bekam ich durch die ganzen Foren/Websites auf denen ich angemeldet war Tonnenweiße Spammüll. Jeder scheißt auf Datenschutz weil sich damit eben mehr Kohle verdienen lässt wie mit Werbung. Facebook ist nur deshalb so in der Schusslinie, weils eben populär ist und jeder Hugo nen Account dort hat. Die ganzen Heulsusen die nicht vernünftig mit den Mitteln die einem Facebook zum Datenschutz anbietet umgehen können, dürfen erstmal Ihre ganzen Foren Accounts in denen sie rumheulen löschen !! Dort habe ich zumindest auch nicht mehr Daten angegeben wie in FB.



Wavebreaker schrieb:


> Mein monochrom denkender Freund: Es ging  eindeutig und unmissverständlich darum, dass Facebook Kontakte zu  Leuten, die man aus der Schule, dem Studium oder irgendeinem Verein  kennt und nicht jede Woche sehen kann, einfacher erhält als das Telefon  oder das persönliche Beisammensein. Schlicht und ergreifend aufgrund der  Tatsache, dass so gut wie jeder das Internet mindestens einmal pro  Woche benutzt.
> Wenn man nicht so dämlich ist und bei Facebook  einstellt, dass jeder Hinz und Kunz seine Daten einsehen kann, dann ist  diese Sache komplett ungefährlich. Man sollte sowieso keine Fotos, etc.  von sich ins internet stellen, die theoretisch nicht jeder sehen darf.  Und Leute zu seiner Kontaktliste hinzuzufügen, die man nicht persönlich  kennt, ist ebenfalls Eigenverschulden. Wer sich sozialen Aufstieg durch  möglichst viele Facebook-Freunde erhofft, gehört sowieso in die  Geschlossene, da sind wir uns einig.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls hoffe, dass Anonymous seine Grenzen gezeigt werden.


sehe ich exakt genau so. Wer außerdem nur 2 Freunde in seiner Freundesliste hat und sowieso keine sozialen Kontakte (warum auch immer) der sieht die positiven Seiten von Facebook nicht und dann ist es eben ******* - natürlich hat er ja Unterstützung inform des Datenschutzargumentes....


----------



## Veriquitas (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Turbokiffer schrieb:


> und jeder Hugo nen Account dort hat.


 
Ich natürlich nicht und bin extrem stolz drauf...


----------



## razzor1984 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Denn sowas sind nur Hirngespinnster von Leuten die sich gern in den Mittelpunkt drängen. Die einzige Gefahr im Internet sind dies Hacker (anonymous, lulz usw) diese Leute klauen daten und stellen sie ins netz so das sie dann von Leute die wirklich etwas böses vor haben gesehen werden(Facebook und seine Partner werden wohl kaum ein illegals spam/virennetz oder ähnlichs aufbauen)
> Diese Hacker haben den Menschen bisher mehr Arbeitsplätze usw weg genommen als vermittelt/geschaffen. Auf Facebook hingegen kommen sowas hingegen zu tausenden am einem tag zu stande.
> 
> 
> Leute kommt mal wieder klar und lernt richtig Denken.



Ich geb dir recht das FB besonders gut zur erhaltung von freundschaften usw ist und man es in gesunden mase "benutzen" sollte aber gleich whit Hacker diffamieren NO WAY 
1.) kein weiß genau ob Anonymus wirklich zu tiefst von Black Hackern unterwandert ist und wenn sind diese nicht mit dem klassischen Hacker - SYNONYM gleichzusetzen.
Der hat nur eine Ziel - GELD und unerkannt zu bleiben 
Es gibt seit einer ewigkeit schon nen krieg im NETZ und die Regierungen beschneiden die Rechte der Bürger wenn es Politisch umsetzbar ist (Stichwort DATA Mining, Voratsdatenspeicherung usw)
Der Staat an sich sollte neutral bleiben und nicht wie es nun scheint ein Staat im Staat werden. Die Datenschützer schreien, was passiert nichts weil die Lukration von personen bezogenen Daten einfach zu verlockend ist.
(Allein das ein "BUNDESTROJANER" genemiegt wurde is Datenschutzrechtlich unzumutbar. Wenn man sein sys absichert hilft auch ein Backdoor Prog net, wenn müsste man beim ISPA die Leitung Anzapfn, und da auch nur wenn man nicht über nen VPN gehn ^^)
Anonymus, Luz haben vielleicht eine etwas harte Herangehensweiße aber Sie zeigen auf Problem die normal Ad acter gelegt und negiert würden.
Wie schon oben erwähnt, wenn bei den verschiedenen Gruppen nur der FINAZIELLE anreiz bestehen würde diese im IRC channel existieren und wir Sie nicht mal kennen


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Und selbst wenn - was wäre so schlimm daran, wenn Facebook weg wäre?


----------



## kühlprofi (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Grosses Ziel, aber eher unrealisticsch, zumindest für immer.
Selbst wenn sie alle Daten/-banken oder ähnlich löschen könnten, auch die der x fach Redundanten Server hätte Facebook ein Backup und könnte die Daten eines beliebigen Tages wiederherstellen. Das kann heutzutage jeder Gemüsehändler an der Ecke. Eine DDos-Attacke wäre denkbar, bringt aber nicht so viel. Ausserdem könnten sie die DDOS Attacke doch auch nicht beliebig lange laufen lassen, da die wahrscheinlichkeit einer Rückverfolgbarkeit und in flagranti erwischt zu werden von Minute zu Minute steigen würde.

Na mal hoffen sie werden bei der Attacke rückverfolgt und von (für sie) unbezahlbaren Anwälten zur Strafe ihres Lebens verdonnert.
Wer sich bei FB anmeldet muss sich seiner Datensorgfältigkeit bewusst sein, da ist jeder selber Schuld und das weiss auch jeder der da rumlümmelt  

Ausserdem ist die Attacke von FB wiederum ein Angriff auf unsere Privatsphäre und Kommunkationsmedium von Anonymous. 
Wenn das IT-Wissen schon vorhanden ist besser mal einen normalen Beruf ausüben und das Können positiv nutzen, anstelle andauernd irgendwelchen Leuten und Firmen zu schaden und schlussendlich im Knast + PC-Verbot zu landen. Dafür wars ja soo cool! 

Durch diese kindische Attacken wird das Internet nur noch mehr kontrolliert, gefiltert usw., finde das so unkontraproduktiv..  und denen haben wir das zu verdanken.


@razor1984
Den Bundestrojaner gibts um solche Affen wie die zu schnappen und nicht um Mutti's Brotrezept auf deinem PC auszuspähen.
Schon mal daran gedacht, dass sich Phädophile, Cyber-Terroristen (z.B Angriffe auf nukleare Einrichtungen, SPS Steuerungen) und sonst irre Kranke im Netz herumtreiben, welchen so evtl. das Handwerk gelegt werden könnte?

Dass sie nur in finanziellem Interesse arbeiten denke ich nicht, ist aber bestimmt auch ein wichtiger Aspekt.

Wie gesagt lieber arbeiten gehen als Leute zu bestehlen... 

Gruss


----------



## Turbokiffer (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Facebook ist eine Online - Plattform wie viele Foren, andere Soziale Netzwerke oder auch Online Spiele. Dür die Daten die dort hochgeladen werden sind alleine die Nutzer verantwortlich. Die Daten die Facebook durch meinen Account hat sind mein Wohnort und mein Schulabschluss und ein Foto von mir. Meinen Wohnort und Schulabschluss kennen hunderte (Familie, Freunde, Bekannte und Kollegen). Abgesehen von dem Foto hab ich diese Daten auch in manchen Foren stehen. 
Falls Facebook diese achso wichtigen "Daten" an dritte Verbreitet was können diese dann damit anfangen ??? Wohl nur genau so viel wie meine Freunde, Bekannte und Kollegen...WOW! Alles kein Grund in Tränen auszubrechen und nach Datenschutz zu brüllen. Es ist einfach nur lächerlich sich ebenfalls im Internet darüber zu beschweren. Dann könnt Ihr alle erstmal hier mit Eurem PCGH Foren Account anfangen - oder wisst Ihr was PCGH mit Euren Daten macht ???. Dann gehts gleich weiter mit Steam, Amazon, Eurem E-Mail Account etc...ziehen wir alle in den Wald und in eine Holzhütte ohne Strom und fließend Wasser dann sind wohl unsere Daten sicher. Spätestens beim legalen Versuch an Geld zu kommen hat sie der Staat wieder. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass das ganze geschrei nach Datenschutz unnötig und in anbetracht der Plattformen auf denen es verbreitet wird lächerlich ist. 

Ist ja ok, wenn man aus Prinzip keinen Facebook Account will. Auch wer keine Freunde / Sozialen Kontakte hat, deshalb keine Kontakte für seine Freundesliste findet und darum keinen Account hat, dann ist das auch OK. Aber wer dann anfängt alle die einen Facebook Account haben um Kontakte mir ehemaligen Schulkameraden / Freunden / z.t. auch Wochenendbekanntschaften zu erhalten für dumm zu verkaufen und ohne die Vorzüge von Facebook zu kennen einen auf "alles-shice-und-außerdem-verkaufen-die-Eure-Daten" machen, die bewegen sich ins Lächerliche. Schön das hier viele mit einem Satz mal gepostet haben das sie kein Facebook-Acc haben und damit achsotoll sind, aber im Endeffekt ist es die Entscheidung von den Benutzern was Facebook zudem macht was es ist. Die durchaus interessante Plattform ist gegeben. Ist wie mit unserem Planeten auch. Da ist er, was daraus wird liegt am Menschen selber...und wenn es eine Macht gäbe die die Erde aus Prinzip kalt machen will, dann kann selbige wohl am wenigsten dafür. Anonymous sind in meinen Augen linksradikale und rebellische Wichtigmacher !


----------



## razzor1984 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> @razor1984
> Den Bundestrojaner gibts um solche Affen wie die zu schnappen und nicht um Mutti's Brotrezept auf deinem PC auszuspähen.
> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass sich Phädophile, Cyber-Terroristen (z.B Angriffe auf nukleare Einrichtungen, SPS Steuerungen) und sonst irre Kranke im Netz herumtreiben, welchen so evtl. das Handwerk gelegt werden könnte?
> 
> ...


 
Hacker mit dem "Bundestrojaner" zu fasse ist ne Ilussion - 
1.) die Wissen wie das I net funst werden ihre echte IP verschleiern und sicher net WIN als Haupt sys haben
2.) Mit der passenden hardware filtere ich einzel die packete und überwache den Upstream, wennst wirklich paranoid bist hast ein netzwerk mit mehreren servern, wo ein server nur auf den UPSTREAM schaut und diesen analysiert.
(So nen trojaner auf Linux Ebene zu progn is sicherlich machbar aber 1tens sau aufwendig und wenn nur als rootkit machbar, wie schauts aus wenn ich mein sys VIRTUALISIERE - immmmmmens aufwendig )
3.) Wenn es rechtlich die Möglichkeit gibt bei verdacht solche software einzusetzen wird dies sicher gemacht werden die Frage die sich stellt nutzt es was ? Glaub nicht weil die erwischt werden kennen sich in den spiel net aus.
(CHINA --> GEGEN UNO , wie lang haben die gebraucht um den Einbruch zu verifizieren ???)
4.) Luz / Anoymus sind selbst unterwandert von sagen wir mal so hackern die nicht sehr loyal sind und sich an den Höchsbieter oder an eine inerstaatliche Organisation verkaufen / freikaufen


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

ich denke das wird einfach ein trittbrettfahrer sein, der einfach nur aufmerksamkeit haben will. Facebook "zu zerstören", allein dieses zitat zeugt von minderer kenntniss 
Außerdem denk ich nicht dass man facebook so einfach so extrem hacken kann dass alles weg ist.
Ein profi, der so eine aktion machen möchte, würde dies sowieso geheim halten


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Wenn Anonymous das schaffen sollte (was Ich allerdings stark bezweifele) dann wäre das die einzig wirklich vernünftige Aktion von denen....


 
LOOOL genau das hab ich mir auch sofort gedacht


----------



## NCphalon (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Irgendwelche Aasgeier die sich über sowas freuen gibts immer, glaub meine Eltern hätten auch nix dagegen wenn jemand PCGHX "zerstören" würde aber hier wär das Geheule wieder groß^^


----------



## Icejester (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Genau so sieht's aus.


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich denke das wird einfach ein trittbrettfahrer sein, der einfach nur aufmerksamkeit haben will. Facebook "zu zerstören", allein dieses zitat zeugt von minderer kenntniss
> Außerdem denk ich nicht dass man facebook so einfach so extrem hacken kann dass alles weg ist.
> Ein profi, der so eine aktion machen möchte, würde dies sowieso geheim halten


 
Mindere Kenntnis ist doch genau das Erkennungsmerkmal von Anonymous 

Ich tippe ja auf Hoax oder billiger DDoS, aber vielleicht haben wir ja nen worst Case und die haben nen Insider auf ihrer Seite 

Außerdem gibt es deutlich vernünftigere Möglichkeiten Facebook zu kritisieren anstatt sie einfach zu "attackieren". Die haben früher wohl auch alle Kinder aus dem Sandkasten geschubst weil man ja Sand ins Auge bekommen könnte


----------



## spionkaese (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Mindere Kenntnis ist doch genau das Erkennungsmerkmal von Anonymous
> 
> Ich tippe ja auf Hoax oder billiger DDoS, aber vielleicht haben wir ja nen worst Case und die haben nen Insider auf ihrer Seite
> 
> Außerdem gibt es deutlich vernünftigere Möglichkeiten Facebook zu kritisieren anstatt sie einfach zu "attackieren". Die haben früher wohl auch alle Kinder aus dem Sandkasten geschubst weil man ja Sand ins Auge bekommen könnte


Das das Kritisieren von Facebook nix bringt hat dieser Thread mehr oder weniger eindrucksvoll bewiesen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Dann lass sie doch - Die die Facebook falsch benutzen, fliegen früh genug auf die Nase


----------



## kühlprofi (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hacker mit dem "Bundestrojaner" zu fasse ist ne Ilussion -
> 1.) die Wissen wie das I net funst werden ihre echte IP verschleiern und sicher net WIN als Haupt sys haben
> 2.) Mit der passenden hardware filtere ich einzel die packete und überwache den Upstream, wennst wirklich paranoid bist hast ein netzwerk mit mehreren servern, wo ein server nur auf den UPSTREAM schaut und diesen analysiert.
> (So nen trojaner auf Linux Ebene zu progn is sicherlich machbar aber 1tens sau aufwendig und wenn nur als rootkit machbar, wie schauts aus wenn ich mein sys VIRTUALISIERE - immmmmmens aufwendig )
> ...


 
Logisch benutzen sie nicht win95 ist ja wohl klar. ICh sage auch nicht, dass sie Anfänger oder dumm sein sollen. Trotzdem. Eine virtuelle Maschine kann auch jeder laufen lassen, auch unter Linux. Trotzdem hast du bei jedem Internetanschluss schlussendlich eine IP vom Router welche du wiederum vom ISP erhälst. Wenn statisch, noch dümmer. Was die virtuelle Maschine und deren Host hat spielt weniger eine Rolle denke ich jetzt mal. Du hast ja eine Lanbrücke in einer virtuellen Maschine zu deiner Host-nic oder teilst du deiner NIC von der virtuellen Maschine eine zusätzliche NIC zu? Spielt wiederum auch keine Rolle weil danach dein Router kommt.
Mit der Paketüberwachung denke ich jetzt einmal das du Intrusion detection system meinst. Das ist ja schön und gut. Name und Adresse des IP-Inhabers vom ISP sollten ausreichen.


In Linux kannst du auch einen "Firewall-Server" einrichten der auch filtert was du willst. Schlussendlich ist es mit Geldaufwendung immer möglich etwas zurückzuverfolgen, wenn die betroffenen Parteien auch mitspielen! [Was sie bei einer gewissen Summe Geld bestimmt auch tun würden]

Häufig ist ja das Problem, dass Behörden mit IT-Sicherheit schlampen und sich nicht aktuell halten, was ja bekanntlich fatale folgen haben kann. 
Facebook EDV-Technisch zu zerstören ist meiner Meinung nach unmöglich, zeitweise lahmlegen schon aber wenig effektiv..


----------



## watercooled (9. August 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nieder mit Facebook, nieder mit Facebook!



Meine Rede


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Aasgeier die sich über sowas freuen gibts immer, glaub meine Eltern hätten auch nix dagegen wenn jemand PCGHX "zerstören" würde aber hier wär das Geheule wieder groß^^



Richtig, 

Live and let Live..

Mfg


----------



## razzor1984 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Logisch benutzen sie nicht win95 ist ja wohl klar. ICh sage auch nicht, dass sie Anfänger oder dumm sein sollen. Trotzdem. Eine virtuelle Maschine kann auch jeder laufen lassen, auch unter Linux. Trotzdem hast du bei jedem Internetanschluss schlussendlich eine IP vom Router welche du wiederum vom ISP erhälst. Wenn statisch, noch dümmer. Was die virtuelle Maschine und deren Host hat spielt weniger eine Rolle denke ich jetzt mal. Du hast ja eine Lanbrücke in einer virtuellen Maschine zu deiner Host-nic oder teilst du deiner NIC von der virtuellen Maschine eine zusätzliche NIC zu? Spielt wiederum auch keine Rolle weil danach dein Router kommt.
> Mit der Paketüberwachung denke ich jetzt einmal das du Intrusion detection system meinst. Das ist ja schön und gut. Name und Adresse des IP-Inhabers vom ISP sollten ausreichen.
> 
> 
> ...



Du sagt es und IDS hatte ich schon wieder vergessen  (Internet Security - William Stallings and Lawrie Brown, liegt scho wieder 2 sem hinter mir)
Einfach ausgedrückt mit den nötengen Mitteln ist fast alles erreichbar man kann es einer Person X nur so schwer wie möglich machen^^
Nur wenn man wie viel unternehmen, PWs doppelbenutzt (Sogar Masterpw WTF) und dann reichen noch paar Zero Days exploits und der Server is offn.
FB wirklich lahmlegn is vll kurzfristig machbar (wie schon erwähnt klassiker DOS ) - nur das ganze Netzwerk hackn puuuh vll möglich aber mit viel viel Aufwand. Wenn die wirklich paranoied sind dann habn die den Letztenstand der Technik (leisten werden sie sichs können ) + Human beings die ,das Netzwerk 24 stunden bewachen weil wenn die den stecker ziehn hilft auch ein noch so guter hack nimma 
Viel mehr würde es Sinn machen wie schon erwähn es zuerst hackn, überraschungsmoment ausnützn - aber ,das zeugt eher von einen übertriebenen Maße von Überheblichkeit


----------



## kühlprofi (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Du sagt es und IDS hatte ich schon wieder vergessen (Internet Security - William Stallings and Lawrie Brown, liegt scho wieder 2 sem hinter mir)
> Einfach ausgedrückt mit den nötengen Mitteln ist fast alles erreichbar man kann es einer Person X nur so schwer wie möglich machen^^
> Nur wenn man wie viel unternehmen, PWs doppelbenutzt (Sogar Masterpw WTF) und dann reichen noch paar Zero Days exploits und der Server is offn.
> FB wirklich lahmlegn is vll kurzfristig machbar (wie schon erwähnt klassiker DOS ) - nur das ganze Netzwerk hackn puuuh vll möglich aber mit viel viel Aufwand. Wenn die wirklich paranoied sind dann habn die den Letztenstand der Technik (leisten werden sie sichs können ) + Human beings die ,das Netzwerk 24 stunden bewachen weil wenn die den stecker ziehn hilft auch ein noch so guter hack nimma
> Viel mehr würde es Sinn machen wie schon erwähn es zuerst hackn, überraschungsmoment ausnützn - aber ,das zeugt eher von einen übertriebenen Maße von Überheblichkeit


 
Hehe ja klar machen sie es den Leuten schwer, darum sind sie immer noch im Netz am rumlümmeln 
Also ich möchte nicht in deren Haut stecken und jeden Moment das Gefühl haben, dass trotzdem vielleicht eine Spur offen ist und plötzlich eine Sondereinheit meine Bude stürmt 

Wenn dann müssten sie schon seit geraumer Zeit zugriff zum Netzwerk haben, das enorm detailliert analysieren und an vielen Stellen gleichzeitig angreiffen können. Doch selbst das würde nicht viel nützen bei der Datensicherung und Redundanz die FB sicher hat. 
Dass FB einen haufen Kohle in Sicherheit steckt ist annehmbar. Schon nur alleine wegen ihrem Dreck am Stecken, was auch nicht wegzureden ist.

Die müssten nicht mal den Stecker ziehen, einfach die Webservices beenden. FB wird auch nicht nur einen IIS 7 auf einem Microsoft Server 2003 haben sondern eher auf Unix / Linux fahren. Wie gross das Rechenzentrum (welches evtl. auch extern gemietet und von Sicherheitsunternehmen gesichert ist [Hardware sowie Softwaremässig]) wird evtl. auch unterschätzt.

Toll von Anonymous sich für die Rechte des (evtl. dummen) Internetnutzers einzusetzten - aber halt die falsche Angehendsweise.
Man hat ja gesehen, was mit Leuten und Boss von Wikileaks geschehen ist. Anonymous Mitglieder könnten ja auch auf spekakulärer Weise verunfallen (wie in Final Destination ) oder vom Erdboden verschwinden oder haben plötzlich eine Straftat am Hals welche nie begangen wurde.

BTW netter avatar  wie wärs mit diesem hier ? http://a1.twimg.com/profile_images/1444313875/Tux_Avatar__294__bigger.jpg hehe

14 Personen wurden schon vor kurzem in den USA verhaftet, diese waren am Angriff auf Paypal beteiligt. Scheinbar haben einige ihre Spuren doch nicht so gut verwischen können:

http://pc.de/dies-und-das/mitglieder-hackergruppe-anonymous-2710

Weitere aus Europa ebenfalls:
http://www.computerworld.ch/news/security/artikel/anonymous-mitglieder-im-tessin-verhaftet-57084/

Hier auch nochmals eine Schwelle an "Anhängern". 
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/Hacker-Weitere-Anonymous-Mitglieder-verhaftet-3268761.html

Die meisten davon sind bestimmt Mitläufer die einen Bot auf ihrem PC haben und ein Teil der Organisation sein wollen - dabei könnten diese nur als Mittel zum Zweck verwendet worden sein um von sich abzulenken.
Das eine positive mMn an Anons bleibt, es ist immer was los im grauen Alltag des Internets


----------



## razzor1984 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die müssten nicht mal den Stecker ziehen, einfach die Webservices beenden. FB wird auch nicht nur einen IIS 7 auf einem Microsoft Server 2003 haben sondern eher auf Unix / Linux fahren. Wie gross das Rechenzentrum (welches evtl. auch extern gemietet und von Sicherheitsunternehmen gesichert ist [Hardware sowie Softwaremässig]) wird evtl. auch unterschätzt.





kühlprofi schrieb:


> Toll von Anonymous sich für die Rechte des (evtl. dummen) Internetnutzers einzusetzten - aber halt die falsche Angehendsweise.
> Man hat ja gesehen, was mit Leuten und Boss von Wikileaks geschehen ist. Anonymous Mitglieder könnten ja auch auf spekakulärer Weise verunfallen (wie in Final Destination ) oder vom Erdboden verschwinden oder haben plötzlich eine Straftat am Hals welche nie begangen wurde.



Seit dem 2 Weltkrieg leidet besonders die USA unter einer besonderen form der KRANKHEIT -->  "WELTPOLIZEI" SIE diktieren und antektiert ^^ 
Ließ mal den Welzer CIA - The true Story (Tim Weiner), da behirnt man mal aus was sich die CIA entwikelt hat, weiters leicht anzeichen von NSA usw. Viele Kriege erscheinen dann noch offensichtlicher und viele Regime sind QUASI Handlanger der USA gewesen ...... - Wenn ein Krieg nicht funktioniert dann gibst dem ECONOMIC HITMAN - aber der schuss kann auch nach hinten los geh ^^ 



kühlprofi schrieb:


> BTW netter avatar  wie wärs mit diesem hier ? http://a1.twimg.com/profile_images/1444313875/Tux_Avatar__294__bigger.jpg hehe



Werd ich vll ändern aber eher wo LINUX - MS verarscht 



kühlprofi schrieb:


> 14 Personen wurden schon vor kurzem in den USA verhaftet, diese waren am Angriff auf Paypal beteiligt. Scheinbar haben einige ihre Spuren doch nicht so gut verwischen können:
> 
> http://pc.de/dies-und-das/mitglieder-hackergruppe-anonymous-2710




Glaub das Prob liegt viel mehr an den servern weil auch wenn du jetzt root rechte erlangst wird es immer noch ein backup log file geben (Sie müssn nur irgendwo in der Kette unvorsichtig gewesen sein und es wird Protokolliert...)  
Weiters könnten da auch"JUNGE" hacker am werk gewesn sein weil den richtigen Pro würd so ein bust eher net passiern. Die weitverbreiteste technik ist sich einen LINUX server zu fishen und dann hängt man weitere dahinter (ähnliches Proxy prinzip) nur auch die LOGOS müssen vorher gewiped werden ^^ 
Nur ein withe hacker macht dies net der sucht nur nach exploeds und teilt dies auch den firmen mit - viele wissen nicht mal den unterschied weil das synonym "HACKER" ja gleich die pure BOSHEIT klassifiziert 





kühlprofi schrieb:


> Weitere aus Europa ebenfalls:
> Anonymous-Mitglieder im Tessin verhaftet - computerworld.ch
> 
> Hier auch nochmals eine Schwelle an "Anhängern".
> ...



Man kann nur hoffen das Schlussendlich auch unser Politischen Oberhäupter zur besinnung kommen und endlich mal begreifn was das INET ist^^ (Die müsst alle nen INFORMATIK basis kurs absolvieren)


----------



## NOOKYN (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Unglaublich was hier einige für Sorgen haben! 

Wenn ihr solche Angst habt um eure Daten und ihr denkt das wirklich so viele Leute (oder Firmen) so geil auf euch sind das sie unbedingt eure Daten haben wollen dann meldet euch dort einfach nicht an und damit hat sich die Sache! Wobei man dann lieber das gesamte Internet vermeiden müsste.

Und zu den Leuten die meinen das nicht sie für die Fehler oder Informationen die über sie gepostet werden von Freunden verantwortlich sind: Was habt ihr denn bitte für Freunde bzw. Bekannte die irgendwelche Sch**** über euch schreiben bei Facebook (oder überhaupt, wenn sie es bei FB machen, würden sie es bestimmt auch im Reallife)? Da würde ich mir eher mal Gedanken machen was das für Freunde sind die einen in einem Social Network durch den Dreck ziehen! 

Ich will hier keineswegs jemanden persönlich angreifen, also nicht angesprochen fühlen! Aber was hier einige von sich geben ist echt nicht zu glauben! Wie gesagt, es zwingt euch keiner sich überhaupt bei FB anzumelden, geschweige denn bestimmte Informationen bei FB einzutragen.

Ich trage bei FB nur Dinge ein die von mir aus auch jeder lesen kann. Und ich weiß auch das ich meinen Freunden und Bekannten aus der ganzen Welt vertrauen kann, so dass ich mir keine Sorgen mache das sie hinter (oder auch nicht) meinem Rücken in einem Social Network oder wo auch immer über mich herziehen. 

Ich weiß worauf ich mich bei FB eingelassen habe und bereue es keineswegs dort angemeldet zu sein (auch mit Realem Namen übrigens, da ich diesen für verschiedene Events etc. benötige und auch ruhig von anderen Leuten oder Firmen gefunden werden kann, habe ich nichts dagegen! Muss sie dann ja auch erstmal annehmen als Freund etc.) denn ich bin immer und quasi zu jeder Zeit über die Aktivitäten meiner Freunde auf dem laufenden und das ist mehr als nur ab und zu ziemlich nützlich. 

Außerdem kriege ich jederzeit die neuesten Infos ver. Firmen, Events und wichtiger Persönlichkeiten (Sportler, Künstler etc.) direkt auf einer einzigen Plattform zugespielt und das bekommt keine andere Seite so schnell und direkt hin! Und dadurch bekommt man öfter auch richtig wichtige und nützliche Informationen.

Also wie gesagt, wer durch FB tatsächlich Schaden nehmen sollte, sollte sich davon fernhalten und sich vllt. erst einmal über andere Dinge Gedanken machen (denn immerhin kann der ganze Schaden ja einzig und allein von den Mitmenschen kommen und nicht von Facebook) bevor er andere Dinge schlecht macht.

Und zur Topic:

Sollen sie Facebook ruhig für ein paar Stunden lahm legen (bekommt Facebook auch oft genug selbst hin) und sich toll fühlen! Es gibt so viele Dinge auf der Welt die verkehrt laufen und da sind solche Dinge wie FB wohl das geringste Übel! Sollen sie lieber die Seiten/Foren von Rechtsextremisten und ähnlichen Menschen lahmlegen und löschen statt eine Plattform anzugreifen die vielen Menschen Freude bereitet und wodurch sie quasi nichts bewirken. Habe neulich z.B. durch einen doofen Zufall (ist durch South Park entstanden) eine Seite gefunden, die die Hinrichtung von Hunden in Deutschland befürwortet, weil diese angeblich nur Dreck machen und ähnliches! Was man auf dieser Seite findet ist einfach nur abartig und die Leute welche eine solche Seite führen sind einfach nur geisteskrank! Solche Seiten sollten sie lieber angreifen und damit etwas nützliches anstellen! Die Mittel dazu haben sie und sollte auch keine große Sache sein, aber das bringt wohl einfach nicht genug Publicity! Traurig eigentlich, da fällt mir auch gerade der Satz bzw. Dialog eines Demonstranten aus England mit einem Reporter ein: 

‎"Sie würden nicht mit mir reden, wenn wir nicht randalieren würden, oder?" Der Journalist weiß darauf keine Antwort, deshalb setzt der junge Mann nach: Vor zwei Monaten seien sie zu Scotland Yard marschiert, mehr als 2000 Schwarze, friedlich und still. "Und wissen Sie was?", fragt der junge Mann und gibt selbst die Antwort: "Kein Wort darüber in der Presse".

Mit diesen Worten verabschiede ich mich!

greetings NOOKYN


----------



## Iceheart33 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



NOOKYN schrieb:


> Unglaublich was hier einige für Sorgen haben!
> 
> Wenn ihr solche Angst habt um eure Daten und ihr denkt das wirklich so viele Leute (oder Firmen) so geil auf euch sind das sie unbedingt eure Daten haben wollen dann meldet euch dort einfach nicht an und damit hat sich die Sache! Wobei man dann lieber das gesamte Internet vermeiden müsste.
> 
> ...



Es ist äußerst unklug sich von nur einer Internetseite abhängig zu machen. Man kann auch noch über viele andere Wege Informationen zusammen tragen. Daß das bei deinen Facebook-Freunden nicht so ohne weiteres möglich ist, ist klar. Aber mal ehrlich, muß man wirklich alles, noch so uninteressante über jemanden wissen?

Und zu England: das die Medien fast nur über Katastrophen und/oder Unruhen berichten ist doch hinreichend bekannt. Wenn 2000 Leute friedlich demonstrieren gibt es ja nichts zu berichten weil niemand umkommt und nichts zu Bruch geht. Das ist in der erbärmlichen Sensationslust und dem Voyeurismus der Menschheit begründet, geht es anderen Menschen schlecht, fühle ich mich gut, so funktionieren die Medien und die allermeisten Menschen.


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Am meisten nervt ja wenn Leute ein Foto bei sich hochladen, wo man auch mit drauf ist und einen dann verlinken. Dann taucht das Bild auch im eigenen Profil auf und man muss es erst löschen. Ich lade keine Fotos bei FB hoch und Ich weis genau wieso. Und nein, nicht weil Ich mich hässlich finde oder hässlich bin


Man kann in seinem Profil einstellen das man nicht verlinkt werden kann. 

MfG


----------



## Do Berek (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Sehr Schade das die sowas vor haben.
> 
> Wer für andere nützliche Informationen dort angiebt ist selber schuld. Name und adresse stehen eh überall. Also alle leute die sagen "ohoh böses facebook verkauft daten an dritten" sind meiner Meinung nach lächerliche Spackos die keine Ahnung vom Internet haben.
> Jeder bekommt X Tonnen echten Spam nachhause, da wundert sich keiner wo die die Adresse etc her haben. Aber hier facebook ist ja so schlimm... lächerlich.
> ...


 

Ich bin NICHT bei Fuckbook und bekommt keine Spam-Mails.Und gibt es ausser FB wirklich keine Möglichkeit mit Menschen in der Welt in Kontakt zu bleiben?Ich dachte da gab es mal sowas ala E-Mail,Skype oder gerüchteweise soll es sogar noch Briefe geben! Ausserdem versuch mal deinen Account mitsamt all deinen Daten zu löschen,viel Spass beim Ärgern,die gehören denen! Facebook


----------



## Skysnake (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Nookyn, es geht ja gar NICHT darum, dass die Bekannte whot ever über dich her ziehen oder defamieren. Das Problem fängt ja schon GANZ wo anders an. Dein Bekannter äußert sich sehr ungünstig zum Urheberrecht, und du willst in einer großen Anwaltskanzlei anfangen.

Oder eine Vielzahl deiner Bekannten zeigt von SICH ständig Saufbilder etc. etc. etc. Das hat mit dir gar nichts zu tun. Wenns dumm läuft bist du auf einem mit drauf, oder halt irgendwie anders diesen zu zu ordnen. Weißt du was dann der Personalchef denkt: "Na toll so ne Party-Schnapsdrossel die am Montag den Arsch net hoch bekommt..... NN"

Das fatale ist ja, das es gar nicht die großen offensichtlichen Sachen sind, sondern die ganz subtilen, die die meisten Leute leider gar nicht begreifen. Und bevor jetzt kommt, du spinnst, das schaut sich keiner an, erinnere ich nur an dieses (oder wars letztes Jahr?) wo eine mit dem Vermerk "Ossi -(und nen Kringel drum)" auf ihren Bewerbungsunterlagen abgelehnt wurde. 

Und die Sache wird in den nächsten Jahren nicht weniger werden, da 
1. das Bewusstsein, wie geschickt das ist deutlich präsenter wird 
2. es immer mehr Firmen gibt, die derartige Recherchen als Dienstleistung anbieten
3. die Generation, die von klein auf mit Facebook aufgewachsen ist, und die ganzen Jugendsünden da sind, in den nächsten 10 Jahren aus der Schule ins Berufsleben starten wird.

Punkt 2 ist aber besonders entscheidend. Es zeigt einfach, das ein großes Interesse an derartigen Services besteht, was noch deutlich dadurch verstärkt wird, dass der Markt fürs "aufpolieren"/faken/"erstellen von 1A Profilen" sehr stark wächst. Es ist also wirklich auf beiden Seiten sehr viel Geld mit derartigen Dienstleistungen zu machen, und genau da könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass Facebook Dreck am Stecken hat. Wer sagt einem, dass die die "privaten" Daten, die man nicht freigegeben hat für jeden, nicht an Recherche-Firmen für richtig gutes Geld verkaufen? Das würde absolut nicht zu denen passen, und Sie wären auch wohl ziemlich blöd, wenn Sie das nicht machen würden.


----------



## S_Fischer (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Hier kann man den Acount komplett löschen, man sollte vorher alle Freunde löschen. Link: https://www.facebook.com/help/contact.php?show_form=delete_account
Es gibt so viele Anleitungen im Internet FB komplett zu löschen. Ob sie die Daten behalten oder nicht naja das kann man schlecht überprüfen das stimmt, aber über diesen Link kann man nichts mehr wiederherstellen.


----------



## Skysnake (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Würde ich ja gern lesen, aber man muss ja erst seine "Seele" verkaufen, um es zu lesen. 

Irgendwie ist das schon etwas lächerlich, ich soll einen Account anlegen, um lesen zu können, wie ich diesen Account dann wieder löschen können soll


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

*@Skysnake*
Ich glaube das wird wirklich überbewertet oder kannst du auch von einem Fall berichten den du so erlebt hast?
Wie soll denn die Anwaltskanzlei an die Bilder der Freunde kommen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das diese "komplett" öffentlich zugängig sind ist verschwindend gering?!?
Und das Beispiel mit der Bewerbung zeigt doch sehr gut das es eben, wie hier so oft dargestellt, kein FB Problem an sich ist. Wenn einem jemand etwas möcht, dann kann er das immer und vor allem überall machen, dazu "braucht" man nicht FB.

@Punkt2
Du redest von strafrechtlich relevanten Sachen und da kann man nicht von ausgehen das das Gros der Nutzer dazu veranlagt wäre. Und der kleine Teil der sowas evtl. machen könnte/würde bringt eine gewisse kriminelle Energie mit sich die man wohl kaum FB zuschreiben kann.

MfG


----------



## Iceheart33 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Do Berek schrieb:


> Ich bin NICHT bei Fuckbook und bekommt keine Spam-Mails.Und gibt es ausser FB wirklich keine Möglichkeit mit Menschen in der Welt in Kontakt zu bleiben?Ich dachte da gab es mal sowas ala E-Mail,Skype oder gerüchteweise soll es sogar noch Briefe geben!



Ja, oder diese komischen Fernsprechapparate mit Kabeln dran, oder von mir aus auch die ohne Kabel. Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten mit Freunden in Kontakt zu treten ohne dieses lächerliche Facebook.


----------



## Skysnake (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



DaStash schrieb:


> *@Skysnake*
> Ich glaube das wird wirklich überbewertet oder kannst du auch von einem Fall berichten den du so erlebt hast?
> Wie soll denn die Anwaltskanzlei an die Bilder der Freunde kommen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit das diese "komplett" öffentlich zugängig sind ist verschwindend gering?!?
> Und das Beispiel mit der Bewerbung zeigt doch sehr gut das es eben, wie hier so oft dargestellt, kein FB Problem an sich ist. Wenn einem jemand etwas möcht, dann kann er das immer und vor allem überall machen, dazu "braucht" man nicht FB.
> ...


 
Eine geraucht DaStah? Was soll bitte an Punkt 2 strafrechtlich relevant sein  Les dir mal bitte durch, was bei Facebook steht. Die dürfen mit deinen Bildern etc. machen was Sie wollen. Was soll da bitte "strafrechtliche Relevant" sein?  Sorry, entweder du meinst was ganz anderes, oder aber ich versteh absolut nicht, worauf du hinaus willst. Klär mal bitte auf, also bzgl. @Punkt2.

Die Kanzlei etc. wird das sicherlich nicht machen. Dafür hat Sie auch gar nicht das Know-how. Dafür gibt es Dienstleister. Die wissen wie so etwas effektiv geht. Und bzgl. dem das es so etwas wirklich gibt, dazu gab es schon die eine oder andere Berichterstattung in den Medien. 

Und klar, es ist kein Facebook Problem an sich, es bezieht sich auf ALLE sozialen Netzwerke. Da zähle ich Flickr, Twitter und wie das ganze Zeug auch heißen mag. Foren genau so. Ich mach mir daher auch so manchmal Gedanken, was ich hier schreib und verkneife mir das eine oder andere, wobei es hier halt unter Pseudonym laufe und dieses wohl relativ schwer mir zuzuordnen ist, da ich eben sehr stark darauf Achte, Klarname und Pseudonym zu trennen. Und wie gesagt, ich werde, wenn ich mich mal auf eine entsprechende Stelle bewerbe, sicherlich vorher diese Dienstleistungen in Anspruch nehmen, so lange es halbwegs bezahlbar ist. Ich weiß zwar das es verdammt wenig gibt, aber sicher ist sicher.

Bzgl. Facebook noch etwas. Die Gefahr dort ist halt, die Verknüpfung durch den Like-it-Button und eben die Freunde+Bilder+Benennung der Personen auf den Bildern. Facebook erlaubt dir einfach eine SEHR genaue Analyse, und man sollte wirklich nicht davon ausgehen, dass die "privaten" Daten egal welcher Form, vor Firmen, die über einen Recherchieren geschützt sind. Da kommt der Faktor Geld mit ins Spiel, und Facebook wird sich keine Einnahmen durch die Lappen gehen lassen, nur weil du das als "Privat" gemarkert hast. Da werden Sie sich entweder ein offizielles Schlupfloch gelassen haben, oder nach dem Motto verfahren "Was er nicht weiß macht ihn nicht heiß" bzw. "Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter".

Ich wäre wirklich SEHR erstaunt, wenn Firmen da keinen Zugriff bekommen würden.


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Eine geraucht DaStah? Was soll bitte an Punkt 2 strafrechtlich relevant sein  Les dir mal bitte durch, was bei Facebook steht.
> Die dürfen mit deinen Bildern etc. machen was Sie wollen. Was soll da bitte "strafrechtliche Relevant" sein?  Sorry, entweder du meinst was ganz anderes, oder aber ich versteh absolut nicht, worauf du hinaus willst. Klär mal bitte auf, also bzgl. @Punkt2.


Ähm.....  Eine/ Einen? 
Aber ansonsten hab ich mich wirklich falsch ausgedrückt, war vor dem Frühstückskaffee... 
Streich mal "die User" und beziehe das auf FB allgemein. Bezüglich dieser Aussage hier von Dir:


			
				Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist also wirklich auf beiden Seiten sehr viel Geld mit derartigen Dienstleistungen zu machen, und genau da könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass Facebook Dreck am Stecken hat. Wer sagt einem, dass die die "privaten" Daten, die man nicht freigegeben hat für jeden, nicht an Recherche-Firmen für richtig gutes Geld verkaufen? Das würde absolut nicht zu denen passen, und Sie wären auch wohl ziemlich blöd, wenn Sie das nicht machen würden.


Passt das dennoch. In den AGB´s steht nur das sie zu Werbezwecken weitergegeben werden können, darunter fallen denke ich nicht diese Recherchedienste, von daher wäre also die Weitergabe strafrechtlich relevant. Und bei den Bildern hast du Recht, aus dem Grunde lade ich auch gar keine Bilder bei FB hoch und wenn jemand von mir Bilder hochlädt werden die begutachtet und bei Bedarf auf meinen Wunsch raussortiert. Ist allerdings jedoch noch nicht nötig gewesen. Und markieren kann man mich auch nicht, alles eine Einstellungssache. 


> Die Kanzlei etc. wird das sicherlich nicht machen. Dafür hat Sie auch gar nicht das Know-how. Dafür gibt es Dienstleister. Die wissen wie so etwas effektiv geht. Und bzgl. dem das es so etwas wirklich gibt, dazu gab es schon die eine oder andere Berichterstattung in den Medien.
> 
> Und klar, es ist kein Facebook Problem an sich, es bezieht sich auf ALLE sozialen Netzwerke. Da zähle ich Flickr, Twitter und wie das ganze Zeug auch heißen mag. Foren genau so. Ich mach mir daher auch so manchmal Gedanken, was ich hier schreib und verkneife mir das eine oder andere, wobei es hier halt unter Pseudonym laufe und dieses wohl relativ schwer mir zuzuordnen ist, da ich eben sehr stark darauf Achte, Klarname und Pseudonym zu trennen. Und wie gesagt, ich werde, wenn ich mich mal auf eine entsprechende Stelle bewerbe, sicherlich vorher diese Dienstleistungen in Anspruch nehmen, so lange es halbwegs bezahlbar ist. Ich weiß zwar das es verdammt wenig gibt, aber sicher ist sicher.


 Kannst du alles selber googlen, denn rein theoretisch dürfte die Kanzleich von SMS(sozial emdia sites) keine "privaten" Datten erhalten dürfen.


> Bzgl. Facebook noch etwas. Die Gefahr dort ist halt, die Verknüpfung durch den Like-it-Button und eben die Freunde+Bilder+Benennung der Personen auf den Bildern. Facebook erlaubt dir einfach eine SEHR genaue Analyse, und man sollte wirklich nicht davon ausgehen, dass die "privaten" Daten egal welcher Form, vor Firmen, die über einen Recherchieren geschützt sind. Da kommt der Faktor Geld mit ins Spiel, und Facebook wird sich keine Einnahmen durch die Lappen gehen lassen, nur weil du das als "Privat" gemarkert hast. Da werden Sie sich entweder ein offizielles Schlupfloch gelassen haben, oder nach dem Motto verfahren "Was er nicht weiß macht ihn nicht heiß" bzw. "Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter".
> 
> Ich wäre wirklich SEHR erstaunt, wenn Firmen da keinen Zugriff bekommen würden.


Deshalb ist es ja auch so wichtig mit seinen persönlichen Daten behutsam umzugehen, dann kann auch nichts passieren. Wer das nicht macht ist selber schuld und wer von Dritten persönliche Daten "ungefragt" und ohne Erlaubnis online stellt macht sich rechtlich belangbar, dass sollte auch jedem klar sein. Sollte es also zu einem Schaden kommen kann man wenigstens rechtlich dagegen vorgehen.

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Klar, kann man dagegen bei Kenntnis rechtlich vorgehen, das eigentliche Problem ist aber, das wenn man eine Absage bekommt, eben normal nicht erfährt warum das so ist, und eben schon 10 mal nicht, wenn es aus so einem Grund passiert. Die Frau mit ihrem "Ossi (-)" hätte das unter normalen Umständen, also wenn in der Firma nicht ein TOTALER VOLLPFOSTEN am Werk gewesen wäre, auch nie im Leben erfahren. Da sehe ich halt das große Problem.

Und wie gesagt, ich bin mir halt der Gefahren bewusst, daher halt ich von all diesen Netzwerken einen extrem weiten Abstand. So kann auch nicht unabsichtlich über Dritte etwas negatives zustande kommen. Man selbst ist ja normal auch gar nicht das Problem, und wenn doch ist demjenigen eh nicht zu helfen, sondern eben die Freunde UND vor allem die Freunde deiner Freunde  Wenns wirklich um interessante Stellen geht, wo man sich so einer Recherche bedient, wird nämlich genau das abgeprüft. Die Firmen haben nämlich sowohl beim verschleiern als auch beim "ausspionieren" von Bewerbern/Profilen erkannt, dass man sein eigenes Profil recht gut unter Kontrolle hat und auch recht "einfach" säubern/faken/aufpolieren kann. Das von den eigenen Freunden, oder gar von den Freunden deiner Freunde aber nicht, und da setzen die dann auch Soziologen etc. dann drauf an und sagen dir dann, was für ein Mensch du bist  Und dagegen kannst du halt absolut nichts mehr machen, zumal mit dem Like-it-Button eben sehr viel Information über die Person GANZ unbewusst weitergegeben wird. Angefangen von irgendwelchen Meldungen über Webseiten bis hin zur Lieblingsband etc. etc.


----------



## Turbokiffer (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Ist wie mit dem Autofahren auch, wer zu blöd ist solls lassen. Da helfen keine 130er Tempolimits, stärkere Strafen und höhere Spritpreise etc...
Und die bösen Autos können wie die Facebook - Plattform ansich noch am wenigsten dafür was die Menschen daraus machen.


----------



## winpoet88 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Was neues erfährt man nicht in dem Video, alles schon länger bekannt......auch den Facebook Usern, denke ich. Von eingigen Naiven abgesehn vielleicht.... Anonymus spielt wieder mal den Racheengel....!



Greets Winpo8T


----------



## sepei (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

@anonops
AnonOps
TO PRESS: MEDIAS OF THE WORLD... STOP LYING! #OpFacebook is just ANOTHER FAKE! WE DONT "KILL" THE MESSENGER. THAT'S NOT OUR STYLE #Anonymous


----------



## Alte-Schule (10. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Vielleicht hacken sie ja alle Facebooknutzer, somit wär Facebook auch lahmgelegt.


----------



## H0nK? (13. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

diese operation gibt es nicht und wird es auch nicht geben. 

das problem bei anonymous ist, dass jeder "im namen von anonymous" irgendwelche videos mit inhalten hochladen kann, obwohl anon garnicht mit diesen inhalten übereinstimmt.

man führe sich folgendes vor augen: in den medien wird ausschließlich über die hacks von anon berichtet, obwohl diese nur von einer kleinen personengruppe vorgenommen werden, und die anon-bewegung sehr viel vielschichtiger und umfassender ist. über alle anderen aktionen hört man in den medien NIX. nur über aktionen, über die man negativ berichten kann... 

der vorschlag mit facebook stand kaum einen tag im raum (!), schon wurde überall darüber berichtet - egal ob printmedien, online-newsseiten oder im TV! schon denkt die ganze welt, dass anonymous facebook "zerstören" will, obwohl es eigentlich nur ein vorschlag in einem forum (kann auch gestreut sein) war, und irgendeiner n video draus gemacht hat.

und wenn dann nix passiert, was auch der fall sein wird, kann man sich hinterher aufregen ala "alles nur heiße luft! script kiddies! versager! die können nix!" etc.

das ausstreuen von fehlinformationen war schon immer eine wirkungsvolle taktik um alles mögliche zu diskreditieren. und so lange die breite masse weiterhin alles glaubt, was irgendwo geschrieben steht, wird das fehlinformieren weitergehen. bei "brisanten" themen kann ich nur jedem empfehlen: begebt euch selbst mal auf die suche nach informationen und glaubt nicht jedes gerücht, das als wahrheit verkauft wird! ihr werdet erstaunt sein, wie viele gerüchte und lügen als wahrheit verkauft werden!

und um das ganze nun noch mit nem schlauen spruch zuende zu bringen:

"eine lüge die man 100 mal gehört hat glaubt man eher als die wahrheit die man noch nie gehört hat"

grüße

H0nK?


----------



## Alte-Schule (14. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Mensch! Heute kannste sowieso keine Serverfarmen lahm legen da sie 1. ein Backupsys verwenden 2. das durch Stromausfall geschützt ist. Versucht dochmal Google zu hacken. Oder ist die 
*Anonymous Gemeinde schon soweit das sie selber Serverfarmen besitzen um die mögliche Rechenleistung zu nutzen? Blöde Sache ja Facebook wirds so lange geben bis keiner mehr Lust hat.  (der Herr Zuckerberg könnte ja mal eine große Party für seine Süchtigen veranstalten(muss aber nicht )) (Zuckerberg legt ein Berg und hat auf seinem Porzellanthron ein Drucker, mit den er Facebook Fotos auf sein Schei?hauspapier druckt und sich reinigt.
*


----------



## omega™ (14. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

@ÜberMir: 
Wie war das nochmal mit PSN und Amazon Cloud?
So einfach bekommt man rechenleistung.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Wenn ihr alle nicht bei Facebook seit, warum
diskutiert ihr dann seitenweise darüber, ob Anonymous das
hinbekommt ? Ich dachte FB interessiert euch nicht ?


----------



## Danny Boy (14. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Sommerloch !?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Leistung können die sich mit einem Botnetz schaffen, darüber hinaus kann man FB zerstören in dem man die Seite unattraktiv macht in dem Sie einfach Zeitweise nicht mehr funktioniert, PW's freigegeben werden etc. da gibts unzählige Varianten.

Ich finde die Sache  jedoch toll. Es ist eine Frechheit das FB die Daten als ihr eigen erklärt, auch wenn man den Account gelöscht hat. Ausserdem verdummen immer mehr Menschen in ihrer möchtegern irrealen "FB" Persönlichkeit, verhalten sich wie 14 Jährige Teenies und in der realen Welt können sie nicht mal normal mit einem unter 4 Augen sprechen. 

Anonymus FTW!


----------



## negert (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Es ist eine Frechheit das FB die Daten als ihr eigen erklärt, auch wenn man den Account gelöscht hat.:



Das. Genau das und nur das ist für mich der entscheidende Punkt. Wenn ich etwas löschen will, wirds gar nicht gelöscht und das stört mich an FB. Als ich mich damals angemeldet habe hatte ich noch nicht mal annähernd ne ahnung was das für auwirkungen haben kann


----------



## david430 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



negert schrieb:


> Das. Genau das und nur das ist für mich der entscheidende Punkt. Wenn ich etwas löschen will, wirds gar nicht gelöscht und das stört mich an FB. Als ich mich damals angemeldet habe hatte ich noch nicht mal annähernd ne ahnung was das für auwirkungen haben kann


 
diese entscheidung hat den verlauf deines lebens sicher grundlegend geändert. nichts wird wieder so sein, wie es mal war.


----------



## Justin Bieber (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



david430 schrieb:


> diese entscheidung hat den verlauf deines lebens sicher grundlegend geändert. nichts wird wieder so sein, wie es mal war.


Genau, du wirst nie einen job bekommen und bis an dein Lebensende werden deine Daten vermarktet.

Und jetzt sag mir, welche Daten es sind ? Dein Geburtsdatum, dein Wohnort, deine Hobbys ?
Wer Facebook nutzt hat zu wissen dass alle Daten eventuell die ganze Welt sieht, aber wen störts ?

Was meine Freunde dort über mich sehen darf gerne in alle Welt ausgestrahlt werden !


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Wer sich bei Social-Networks anmeldet, weiß worauf er sich einlässt. Da gibts im Nachhinein nichts mehr zu meckern. Wem seine Daten heilig sind, der soll sich auch nicht da anmelden. 

@Justin Biber: Ist man denn nirgendwo sicher vor dir


----------



## Skysnake (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Justin Bieber schrieb:


> Genau, du wirst nie einen job bekommen und bis an dein Lebensende werden deine Daten vermarktet.
> 
> Und jetzt sag mir, welche Daten es sind ? Dein Geburtsdatum, dein Wohnort, deine Hobbys ?
> Wer Facebook nutzt hat zu wissen dass alle Daten eventuell die ganze Welt sieht, aber wen störts ?
> ...


 
Genau, ich hab nichts zu verstecken, warum sollte ich auch gegen den totalen Überwachungsstaat sein :dumm:

Führen wir doch gleich eine Gendatenbank ein, und machen das Internet und eh alles gleich Ausweispflichtig, mit Telefonnummer, Wohnort, Einkommen, Sozialversicherungsnummer, usw. usw. usw.

Man hat ja nichts zu verbergen gell....

Manche Leute denken nicht weiter als ihre Zehen reichen...

@Charlie:
Das ist eine tolle Vorstellung, allerdings muss ich dir sagen, dass das leider nicht so ist, und es sehr viele Leute gibt, die eben NICHT wissen, was Sie da tun....


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Justin Bieber schrieb:


> Genau, du wirst nie einen job bekommen und bis an dein Lebensende werden deine Daten vermarktet.
> 
> Und jetzt sag mir, welche Daten es sind ? Dein Geburtsdatum, dein Wohnort, deine Hobbys ?
> Wer Facebook nutzt hat zu wissen dass alle Daten eventuell die ganze Welt sieht, aber wen störts ?
> ...



Wenn einer einen Kack über dich schreibt, ja da findest du vielleicht keinen Job mehr, oder wenn du mal ein bisschen älter wirst und die Bilder auf denen du besoffen rumalberst nicht mehr so cool findest, du Manager geworden bist, jemand diese veröffentlicht und du dein Job verlierst, dann ja ist die Situation sicher gar nicht mehr so lustig. 

Sind halt nicht alle so cool wie Justin Biever und dürfen kein Bier trinken ..


----------



## Justin Bieber (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wenn einer einen Kack über dich schreibt, ja da findest du vielleicht keinen Job mehr, oder wenn du mal ein bisschen älter wirst und die Bilder auf denen du besoffen rumalberst nicht mehr so cool findest, du Manager geworden bist, jemand diese veröffentlicht und du dein Job verlierst, dann ja ist die Situation sicher gar nicht mehr so lustig.
> 
> Sind halt nicht alle so cool wie Justin Biever und dürfen kein Bier trinken ..


 
Und wieso sollte einer "kack" über mich schreiben ? Sowas machen nur falsche Freunde, und wenn du solche in Facebook hast ist nicht das geschriebene dein größtes Problem, sondern der der es getan hat.

Und Bilder auf denen ich besoffen bin gibt es nicht, jedenfalls nicht dass man es mir ansieht.
Wenn du völlig besoffen in der Ecke liegst und nichtmehr Herr darüber bist was du tust - dann hat man es nicht anders verdient als so dafür bestraft zu werden. Ich kam noch nie in eine solche Lage dass ein unvorteilhaftes Foto entstehen konnte, auch habe ich nur Freunde welche es auch sind, ich brauche keine Angst zu haben dass etwas schlimmes über mich geschrieben wird.

Ich habe in meinem Facebook Account nur allgemeines angegeben, auch ist mein Profil offen sodass jeder die Infos sehen kann, gerne auch mein Zukünftiger Arbeitgeber, denn alles geschriebene sowie meine Partybilder, brauch ich nicht zu verstecken.


----------



## Skysnake (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Uiuiuiui Partybilder...

Wie oft machste denn "Party" und vielleicht mal am Montag nicht 100% fit? Das mag der Chefe aber gar nicht...


----------



## negert (15. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Genau das meine ich. Die Fotos selbst wenn man alle beseitigen kann (was praktisch unmöglich ist) niemals weg wenn man sie löscht. 

Klar kann jetzt jemand kommen: Aber ob du nun angemeldet bis oder nicht die Fotos sind eh da. Nur wenn Facebook nicht wäre, wären die Fotos eben nicht da. Ich hab mir vor 4oder 5Jahren angemeldet. Da war ich 12 oder so. Meint ihr das ich mir da gedanken gemacht habe, was später mit den Fotos passiert. Oder habt ihr damals die AGBs vollständig gelesen?

Naja jedem das seine. Nur wenn ich nochmals die Möglichkeit hätte mit meinen Daten und Fotos anders umzugehen, würde ich es anders tun. Und das sage ich obwohl ich das Konzept des Sozialen Netzwerks befürworte.


----------



## DaStash (16. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Wenn einer einen Kack über dich schreibt, ja da findest du vielleicht keinen Job mehr, oder wenn du mal ein bisschen älter wirst und die Bilder auf denen du besoffen rumalberst nicht mehr so cool findest, du Manager geworden bist, jemand diese veröffentlicht und du dein Job verlierst, dann ja ist die Situation sicher gar nicht mehr so lustig.
> 
> Sind halt nicht alle so cool wie Justin Biever und dürfen kein Bier trinken ..


Nenne doch mal ein Beispiel wo das passiert ist?

MfG


----------



## Lan_Party (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Jetzt sag mir einer nochmal (!) das Facebook keinem schadet! Ein kleines Bsp. hatten wir -> Facebook Party dazu kam das jemand seinen Azubiplatz verloren hatte aber jetzt ist es schon tödlich! Link



DaStash schrieb:


> Nenne doch mal ein Beispiel wo das passiert ist?
> 
> MfG


 Ich glaube Hawx hat dieses Bsp. gennant.


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Sind eh 98% auf FB kindisch, verblödet, leben in ihrer Scheinwelt mit Scheinfreunden oder suchen aufmerksam gleichgesinnter.
Hilft dir ein FB Freund wenn du Probleme hast? Wohl eher nicht. 
ich mag die "ichmussmichselberpräsentieren" Plattform überhaupt nicht


----------



## MasterFreak (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



mari0 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir
> 
> Auch wenn sie Facebook nicht zerstören können.


 !!!!!!!  Ich hoffe sie sind gut genug (Anonymus) !
Mal sehen was es wird


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Vielleicht ein Bot der über einen FB wurm verbreitet ist und wiederum FB selber attackiert ^^ Ein Insider hilft dabei (annahme)


----------



## Pagz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Sind eh 98% auf FB kindisch, verblödet, leben in ihrer Scheinwelt mit Scheinfreunden oder suchen aufmerksam gleichgesinnter.
> Hilft dir ein FB Freund wenn du Probleme hast? Wohl eher nicht.
> ich mag die "ichmussmichselberpräsentieren" Plattform überhaupt nicht


 Aussagen wie diese disqualifizieren die ganzen "Facebookhater"
Ich kann sicherlich verstehen, warum man FB nicht mögen kann, aber zu behaupten, dass 98% der User (da jeder aus meiner derzeitigen Klassen FB hat, wäre das auch ca 90% der ganzen 15-20 Jährigen), ist einfach nur lächerlich
Da kann ich genauso behaupten, dass 99% der PCGHX User Nerds sind, ohne Freunde, die mit Brille im abgedunkelten Kellerraum sitzten


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

verdammt ich wurde enttarnt


----------



## Hidden (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Pagz schrieb:


> Da kann ich genauso behaupten, dass 99% der PCGHX User Nerds sind


 
Den Teil kannst du vermutlich sogar stehen lassen  (wobei ich die Prozentzahl nen bisschen kleiner wählen würde)
In meinen Keller will ich mich aber nicht setzen, der ist nur 1,20 hoch, kalt und nass


----------



## Rico2751988 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Wenn irgendjemand es fertig bringt, Facebook für immer zu zerstören, stelle ich mir sein Bild auf meinen Nachtschrank.
Zurzeit gibt es nichts auf der Welt, was mir mehr auf den Sack geht.


----------



## Justin Bieber (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Pagz schrieb:


> Aussagen wie diese disqualifizieren die ganzen "Facebookhater"
> Ich kann sicherlich verstehen, warum man FB nicht mögen kann, aber zu behaupten, dass 98% der User (da jeder aus meiner derzeitigen Klassen FB hat, wäre das auch ca 90% der ganzen 15-20 Jährigen), ist einfach nur lächerlich
> Da kann ich genauso behaupten, dass 99% der PCGHX User Nerds sind, ohne Freunde, die mit Brille im abgedunkelten Kellerraum sitzten


 
Soooo right !


----------



## Lan_Party (17. August 2011)

Rico2751988 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn irgendjemand es fertig bringt, Facebook für immer zu zerstören, stelle ich mir sein Bild auf meinen Nachtschrank.
> Zurzeit gibt es nichts auf der Welt, was mir mehr auf den Sack geht.



Du willst ein Bild einer Maske auf dem Tisch!?  Hmm ich hätte den Desktophintergrund dazu.  Werde den heute mal Uploaden ist also nachher in meinem Blog zu finden.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Pagz schrieb:


> Aussagen wie diese disqualifizieren die ganzen "Facebookhater"
> Ich kann sicherlich verstehen, warum man FB nicht mögen kann, aber zu behaupten, dass 98% der User (da jeder aus meiner derzeitigen Klassen FB hat, wäre das auch ca 90% der ganzen 15-20 Jährigen), ist einfach nur lächerlich
> Da kann ich genauso behaupten, dass 99% der PCGHX User Nerds sind, ohne Freunde, die mit Brille im abgedunkelten Kellerraum sitzten


 
Ich mag die meisten Leute nicht die da angemeldet sind , da fast all diese Leute nen extremen Selbstdarstellungstrieb haben, es ist ähnlich wie mit peinlichen prominenten im Fernsehen. Fast noch ne Stufe schlimmer...


----------



## Lexx (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

dachte immer, FB sei ein fachforum für sozialphobiker.. ?


----------



## Pagz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich mag die meisten Leute nicht die da angemeldet sind , da fast all diese Leute nen extremen Selbstdarstellungstrieb haben, es ist ähnlich wie mit peinlichen prominenten im Fernsehen. Fast noch ne Stufe schlimmer...


 
Stimmt nicht! Natürlich gibt es immmer wieder Leute, die wircklich alles auf FB posten müssen, aber dass sind von 100 Freunden vielleicht 5. Die kann man auch einfach löschen, wenn es einem zu viel wird(was ich auch schon oft gemacht habe)


----------



## Alterac (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

finde ich eig. ganz okay


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Pagz, gebe dir schon Recht, dass man nicht alle in einen Topf werfen kann.
Interessante Artikel:

Facebook und Co: Im Netz der Eitelkeit? | NetDoktor.at

Studie: Facebook – ein Netzwerk für Narzissten | Netathlet – Social Media News

Selbstdarstellung: Was wir durch Facebook und Co. verlieren - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - Webwelt & Technik - WELT ONLINE


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nenne doch mal ein Beispiel wo das passiert ist?
> 
> MfG


 
Stand schon oft in der Zeitung das jemand in Facebook online war und bei der Arbeit krank gemeldet, und dadurch seinen Job verloren hat, Quelle kannst du per Google suchen, brauche nichts zu beweisen, denn das ist nur reine Logik.

Verschick doch deine persönlichen Fotoalben jedem Trottel, dann hast du das gleiche Ergebnis wie bei Facebook, nur das deine Fotos für EWIG im Umlauf sind, alles klar?

Aber blöd weinen wenn die Polizei mal ein Telefonat abhört .. meine Güte ^^

Ein Facebook account ist genau so hackbar wie jede E-Mail Adresse auch.

Abgesehen davon ist es wirklich peinlich jeden Schritt den man macht zu posten..

"ich bin Duschen", "ich bin Kacken" meine Güte, manche Erwachsene mutieren zu 12 jährigen Teenies die ein Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit haben. Als würde es jemand interessieren.. sind nicht alle so,
aber viele Freunde (als ich leider noch angemeldet war) waren total anders in diesem "Profil" eine Art Wunsch person künstlich dargestellt, und im RL total anders... naja schreiben kann ja eh jeder was er will,


----------



## Pagz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Pagz, gebe dir schon Recht, dass man nicht alle in einen Topf werfen kann.
> Interessante Artikel:
> 
> Facebook und Co: Im Netz der Eitelkeit? | NetDoktor.at
> ...



Also interessant/bzw, halbwegs nachzuvollziehen fande ich von den drei Links nur den Welt Artikel. ABer alle drei zeigen wieder einmal deutlich, das ein haufen Leute über FB urteilen, ohne jemals dort angemeldet gewesen zu sein. In keinem Artikel wird erwähnt, dass man mit FB per Chat jeden kostenlos erreichen kann. Man kann zum Beispiel nach etwas fragen, was man irgetnwo vergessen hat(vielleicht hats ja jemand gefunden), man kann sich über Schulstoff (HA, SA Termin etc.) informieren, man kann Parties unkompliziert planen, man kann Fotos vom Schulausflug hochladen und die Liste könnte ich jetzt noch ewig weiterführen. 
Aber nein, die ganzen "intelektuellen" Kritiker stürzen sich immer auf irgentein "Privatssphäre/Identifikationsverlust" Gebrabbel. Das ist doch Quatsch, jeder postet das auf Facebook, was er für richtig hält. Das ist in Facebook genauso wie im echten Leben. Da besteht kein Zwang zu irgentetwas, alles was dort gepostet wird, ist ein Ausdruck seiner Persönlichkeit. Ich  sehe daran nichts verwerfliches



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> aber viele Freunde (als ich leider noch  angemeldet war) waren total anders in diesem "Profil" eine Art Wunsch  person künstlich dargestellt, und im RL total anders... naja schreiben  kann ja eh jeder was er will,


 So ist das nun mal, der Mensch hat nun mal nicht ein, sondern sehr viele Rollen, in denen er in unterschiedlichen Situationen schlüpft. Oder benimmst du dich mit deinen Freunden genauso wie mit deinen Großeltern?


So und ich geh jetzt duschen


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Pagz schrieb:


> Also interessant/bzw, halbwegs nachzuvollziehen fande ich von den drei Links nur den Welt Artikel. ABer alle drei zeigen wieder einmal deutlich, das ein haufen Leute über FB urteilen, ohne jemals dort angemeldet gewesen zu sein. In keinem Artikel wird erwähnt, dass man mit FB per Chat jeden kostenlos erreichen kann. Man kann zum Beispiel nach etwas fragen, was man irgetnwo vergessen hat(vielleicht hats ja jemand gefunden), man kann sich über Schulstoff (HA, SA Termin etc.) informieren, man kann Parties unkompliziert planen, man kann Fotos vom Schulausflug hochladen und die Liste könnte ich jetzt noch ewig weiterführen.
> Aber nein, die ganzen "intelektuellen" Kritiker stürzen sich immer auf irgentein "Privatssphäre/Identifikationsverlust" Gebrabbel. Das ist doch Quatsch, jeder postet das auf Facebook, was er für richtig hält. Das ist in Facebook genauso wie im echten Leben. Da besteht kein Zwang zu irgentetwas, alles was dort gepostet wird, ist ein Ausdruck seiner Persönlichkeit. Ich  sehe daran nichts verwerfliches
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich weiss was du meinst. Natürlich kannst du es als kommunikations Plattform nutzen. Was ich meine, dass eine Vielzahl von Personen FB nur dazu nutzen um sich selbst in ein gutes Licht zu rücken oder Aufmerksamkeit zu erhalten. Damit meine ich jene Personen die posten "mir geht es heute nicht gut, bin ganz ein armer" und darauf warten, dass alle darauf trösten, aufmerksamkeit geben und sie verhätscheln ^^ 

Dass du einer dieser Sorte bist wollte ich dir nie unterstellen, falls es so rüber gekommen ist. 


Und jetzt geh duschen! 

Ich bin am bfbc2 daddeln und curry king essen


----------



## Pagz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss was du meinst. Natürlich kannst du es als kommunikations Plattform nutzen. Was ich meine, dass eine Vielzahl von Personen FB nur dazu nutzen um sich selbst in ein gutes Licht zu rücken oder Aufmerksamkeit zu erhalten. Damit meine ich jene Personen die posten "mir geht es heute nicht gut, bin ganz ein armer" und darauf warten, dass alle darauf trösten, aufmerksamkeit geben und sie verhätscheln ^^


Natürlich gibt es die, aber auch gibt es diesen Button namens "Als Freund/in entfernen"
Außerdem gibt es solche Leute überall (auch hier im PCGHX!), da meckert tortzdem niemand und will gleich das ganze System lahmlegen



> Dass du einer dieser Sorte bist wollte ich dir nie unterstellen, falls es so rüber gekommen ist.


Ist es nicht, keine Angst



> Und jetzt geh duschen!
> 
> Ich bin am bfbc2 daddeln und curry king essen


Ich bin jetzt fertig mit duschen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Bin jetzt noch wach, geh aber bald schlafen


----------



## Pagz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> jedoch finde ich es nicht korrekt, das wenn man seine Daten löschen WILL, das nicht kann. Darum geht es ja schlussendlich.


 
Absolut, und das will ich auch auf keinen Fall schön reden. Was Facabook da macht ist einfach nur ******* auf gut Deutsch.
Mich reden nur die ganzen Leute auf, die sagen, dass FB das böse in sich ist und der Untergang der Menschheit etc.


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Pagz schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es die, aber auch gibt es diesen Button namens "Als Freund/in entfernen"
> Außerdem gibt es solche Leute überall (auch hier im PCGHX!), da meckert tortzdem niemand und will gleich das ganze System lahmlegen



Hehe ja klar gibt es die überall  Mir ist es zu meiner FB Zeit bei Freunden dort einfach enorm aufgefallen. 





Pagz schrieb:


> Ist es nicht, keine Angst


Jupii 



Pagz schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt fertig mit duschen


 Und hats gewirkt? *duckundweg*
rauche eine Zigarette und bin im Forum am schreiben 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt noch wach, geh aber bald schlafen


haha^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Pagz schrieb:


> Absolut, und das will ich auch auf keinen Fall schön reden. Was Facabook da macht ist einfach nur ******* auf gut Deutsch.
> Mich reden nur die ganzen Leute auf, die sagen, dass FB das böse in sich ist und der Untergang der Menschheit etc.


 
Nein klar ist es das nicht, aber Leute (die es echt nicht wenige gibt!) die sich über ihr FB-Profil identifizieren haben mMn echt ein Problem. " Uiii ich bin so cool, ich habe Justin Biever als Twitterfreund oder FB Freund " Omg solche Dinge höre ich im Zug fast täglich

Auch gehen die richtigen sozialen Kontakte oft flöten, wenn man sich nur noch per Web unterhält, statt gemütlich ein kaffe oder bierchen zu trinken und plaudern, ist doch was ganz anderes  

Jedenfalls sind die Auswirkungen bestimmt gravierender als CS zu spielen, liebe Politiker


----------



## kühlprofi (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Lustiger Cartoon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFKHaFJzUb4

Hehe lustiger Song ^^

Cris Cosmo - Scheiß auf Facebook official Video - YouTube

und das 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSnXE2791yg&feature=related

lol


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*



Pagz schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht! Natürlich gibt es immmer wieder Leute, die wircklich alles auf FB posten müssen, aber dass sind von 100 Freunden vielleicht 5. Die kann man auch einfach löschen, wenn es einem zu viel wird(was ich auch schon oft gemacht habe)


 
Sag nicht nein das ist meine Erfahrung und mit solchen Leute will ich mich garnicht unterhalten.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

Freunde rufen einem an oder kommen vorbei, sind da wenn es dir ******** geht auch ohne das du in FB schreiben musst: 
" ich bin ein armer, bitte gib mir einen netten Comment damit ich gut dasteh ", wer nicht mal mehr das einsieht hat echt einen an der "Waffel"


----------



## negert (23. August 2011)

*AW: Anonymous will Facebook zerstören!*

seh ich genauso. soziale netzwerke sind eine "erweiterung-der-freundschaft". und kein ersatz. obs das braucht sei mal dahingestellt


----------

